# What is a 'normal' age to lose a horse?



## ycbm (21 January 2018)

I see a lot of posts which suggest that people expect their horses to live into their late twenties or thirties. My experience over more than forty years has been that most horses are dead long before this for one reason or another.

Can we do a poll?  I'll keep count because the poll feature on the forum isn't up to the job.

So, if you can spare the time, can you list the age of all the horses you've known when they died, and whose age you are sure about when they died, and we'll count up what's actually 'normal.

Please don't include small ponies, which often live a lot longer than horses, or foals. Or horses in jump racing, where the death rate is far higher than any other horse activity and will skew the figures. Please only include horses you knew personally, whether owned by you or not. 

I think this is important, so that people who lose their horses earlier don't feel they have failed in some way.

So I'll start.

1.  20
2.  4
3. 10
4.  8
5.  11
6.  26
7.  7
8.   8
9. 16
10. 13
11. 7
12. 5


So the average age of death of all the horses I have known die has been 13ish.  I've had the impression for some years now that the average across the country is about 15. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Shooting Star (21 January 2018)

Of the horses that I&#8217;ve owned I&#8217;ve only had one until the end and that was at age 26 having bought her when she was 9


----------



## Tronk (21 January 2018)

1. 7


----------



## chaps89 (21 January 2018)

1 horse at 15 (field injury)
1 horse at 17 (arthritis and Neuro problems) 
1 horse at 12 (accident out riding - horse spooked, fell into a ditch, never came right and not the type of horse to be a happy hack or retired)
1 horse at 8 (crap conformation and fetlocks dropped completely and legs were shot)
1 horse at 18 (owners financial problems)
1 horse at 32 (old age!)


----------



## dixie (21 January 2018)

Good poll. Presumably this includes ones put down for various reasons such as my first horse broke his leg in the field. 

1.  15
2.  14


----------



## nikicb (21 January 2018)

1. 35 - my mare, old age.

(Still going at the moment - 1 small pony 26, 1 middle sized pony 25).  x


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (21 January 2018)

My TB was 15yo when he died due to complete freak field accident. My fell was 17yo due to colic.

I've known a fewretired  racehorses to leave this yard and die within a year - mostly due to colic. Most aged 6-8yo, one was 13yo.

The bosses old boy was 28yo when he died due to old age. Again pure TB racehorse.


----------



## ycbm (21 January 2018)

dixie said:



			Good poll. Presumably this includes ones put down for various reasons such as my first horse broke his leg in the field. 

1.  15
2.  14
		
Click to expand...


Yes, please include all reasons. I might try and do an injury/illness split some time later.


----------



## Floofball (21 January 2018)

1. 13 (dropped dead on a hack)
2. 9 (laminitis)
3. 8 (pts neuro/behavioural)
4. 10 (twisted gut before the days of surgery)
5. 17 (pts tendon/severe lameness)
6. 25 (pts age related heart condition)
7. 6 (pts field injury)
8. 22 (pts arthritis)
Making the average to be 13.75

Eta reasons - I know lots of others but not sure of their ages


----------



## WandaMare (21 January 2018)

1.15 leg injury
2.18 recurrent lameness
3.30 colic / twisted gut
4.15 perforated bowel
5.22 cushings / viral infection


----------



## Asha (21 January 2018)

19. Idxtb - arthritis ( had done a lot of hunting and team chasing
21. Arab x TB - freak field accident 
4. WB - had problems with tummy from 9months old . Colic


----------



## Moomin1 (21 January 2018)

This makes me sad  . My mare is now 17 and being 16.3hh I am hoping and praying she carries on for a good few years yet.  I feel like I am on borrowed time with her.


----------



## ycbm (21 January 2018)

I missed my 'dropped dead on a hack'.


6.


This is really interesting folks, keep them coming. 

It looks like it might cluster, too, if we get a big enough sample. Any statisticians want to help with the analysis?


----------



## YorksG (21 January 2018)

1Cob 15hh  Age 20 (catastrophic field injury)
2 Welsh A 12.2 17 (laminitis)
3 Clydesdale 16.3Vet said in her 30's (old age)
4 Welsh DxTB 24 15.2 (suspected stroke)
5 Appaloosa 33 15.3 (old age)
6 Shire 6 17.2 (suspected cushings syndrome/founder)
7 Clyde 11 17.2 (suspected burst tumour)
8 IDx 11 16.3 (cellulitis)
9 Coloured cob 31 14.3 (old age)
10 Westphalian Kalt Blud 23 16hh (cushings tumour)
11 Appaloosa 22 15.3 (cushings tumour)

Average age 21 (all our own horses)


What did the ones on your list die of ycbm?


----------



## Meredith (21 January 2018)

All these were PTS

Mine....
27 old age.liver failure
 6. Grass sickness  
26. Old age, unsteady on legs
28. Old age, general decline
18. Navicular, both fronts
18. Arthritis, both hinds

Other people&#8217;s....
23.probably cancer
22.old age, stumbling  
12. Internal infection
19. Field accident
20. Old age
21. Possibly womb cancer   
4 grass sickness

I know 3 others all over 15 and one approximately 8


----------



## ester (21 January 2018)

I genuinely have to think quite hard of horses/large ponies I have known not make their early twenties. So I would certainly 'expect' anything I owned to make that. 
Our two are 25 and 19 ATM


----------



## ihatework (21 January 2018)

I&#8217;ve only owned one I&#8217;ve lost
21 - PTS advancing cushings /QoL

Others I&#8217;ve known of  closely/well
6 - PTS post op colic complications
3 - PTS limb growth deformity 
9 - ruptured artery, found dead
20 - PTS aging/finance 
22 - PTS aging
28 - PTS aging
22 - PTS aging
11? - PTS  foaling complications
25 - PTS aging
18? - PTS accident/broken leg
8 - PTS behaviour
11 - PTS post op lameness complications 
6 - PTS gastric/autoimmune condition 
17 - PTS colic 
9 - PTS arthritis
16 - PTS cancer
9 - PTS broken leg

And lots of others I&#8217;ve vaguely known PTS for various old age reasons and generally in the 20-25 bracket. The ones I&#8217;ve seen put down a bit older I personally wouldn&#8217;t have kept going that long


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (21 January 2018)

PTS - 17 - Ongoing Lameness
PTS - 8 - Navicular


----------



## nikicb (21 January 2018)

nikicb said:



			1. 35 - my mare, old age.

(Still going at the moment - 1 small pony 26, 1 middle sized pony 25).  x
		
Click to expand...

I should add that my mare was 3/4 TB 15.2.


In terms of clusters, I tend to think that there must be a spike around 6/7/8 years when work is stepping up and the ability for the horse to cope is tested.  Once they get past 10 and are sound, apart from freak accidents or unexpected things like colic, there shouldn't be any reason really for them not to go well into their 20s and beyond.  Purely my gut feeling, not based on any scientific data.  It will be interesting to see your results.  x


----------



## Fools Motto (21 January 2018)

1. Aged 10, PTS eventing, broken leg. 17 hands.
2. Aged 27. Old age. 14h pony.
3. Aged 23, old age related. 14.1 pony
4. Aged 31, Old age, TB. 
5. Aged 20, Cushins related. 15h, eventer/happy hack
6. Aged 16, companion pony, no illness, just didn't want her to be on her own.
7. Two ponies, together, aged around 30, old age.
8. Aged 14, temperment issues, 14h
9. Aged 21, liver failure, 14.2h PC pony
10. Aged 6, Navicular. 17h dressage horse
11. Aged 19, Colic, dressage/SJ horse
12. Aged 20, Field injury, dressage horse
13. Aged 10, complications following fetlock injury, dressage horse.
14. Aged 15, lameness, TB.


----------



## w1bbler (21 January 2018)

1, 14,2 gypsy cob  26,  weight loss / lethargy & decided not to try investigating at her age
2. 15hh Welsh cross 7,  abcess in abdomen
3. 15.2 gypsy cob 27, arthritis


----------



## Clava (21 January 2018)

Arab 20 - retired after field accident, pts with cancer
TB - 23 broke leg in field
Welsh A 26 - pts
Welsh C  - 28
Arab - 26 pts
Arab - 24 pts
Welsh A - probably over 30


----------



## teddypops (21 January 2018)

I have had 3 pts, one was 28 he had cancer, one was 33, she got down to roll and couldnt get back up and the 3rd was 17 and was pts due to being dangerous. I have a 30yo and a 27yo at the moment who are still going strong.


----------



## DD265 (21 January 2018)

1. 25 (PTS due to age related illnesses)


----------



## Rosiejazzandpia (21 January 2018)

1st loan pony, 14 hh Welsh cob cross: aged 35, fell asleep in the field and never woke up

2nd horse, 15hh no records breeding likely tb cross: aged 18, impaction colic

3rd loan pony, 13hh welsh cross: aged 38, went to sleep in the field and didn't wake back up

4th horse, Welsh D x Cob: aged 4, catastrophic tendon injury  

To add, 9 horses at my yard are 20+. The youngest is 20, oldest about 28. The other two younger ones are 6 and 14. 

My mare now is only 4 and I hope to have her for a very long time


----------



## GoldenWillow (21 January 2018)

18 cob severe COPD
12 cob fitting probable brain tumour
18 cob various leg problems
22 colic


----------



## meleeka (21 January 2018)

Ive only ever owned ponies but mine lived to 27 and 29. The first one had an awful life before i got him (in his late teens) the second was kept in the lap of luxury since she was a baby so I dont think theres any link there either.


----------



## DSCC (21 January 2018)

This is rather an eye opener for me as have only ever lost 3, all age related
Pony aged 34
Anglo Arab 29
Part bred Arab 31


----------



## mytwofriends (21 January 2018)

My 3 most recent:

Trakehner - 28
Irish cob - 18
Gelderlander - 25


----------



## QuantockHills (21 January 2018)

1. 14 (Cushings and associated neurological problems)


----------



## cobsarefab (21 January 2018)

These weren't my horses obviously but:
35
26
3 (broke leg)
36
ETA: 35 yo was a cob, 26 yo was a cob, 36 yo a sec d I knew all these after they'd been retired.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (21 January 2018)

I lost one at 11 to melanoma (lusitano).


I do agree with you, most don't make their 20s ime.

happens with dogs too-dogs are old when they reach double figures and people will always tell you they know of dogs at 15 + years of age. reality is most of them are gone before then.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (21 January 2018)

1. Holstein, 15. Catastrophic field injury. He was 17.2. I think adding breed would be interesting.


----------



## Pen (21 January 2018)

1. Connemara x Tb pts 10/5/2014 @ 23 due to colic
2. Connemara x Arab pts 4/1/2018 @ 36 due to old age(Cushings + Arthritis)


----------



## Dancing_Diva (21 January 2018)

19yrs cancer
45yrs suspected stroke 
8yrs grass sickness
6yrs severe arthritis in hocks


----------



## Spottyappy (21 January 2018)

1, Tbx Welsh aged 21 complications of Bute.
2. Tb x Welsh aged 38, old age.
3. Number 2s son, sire was a performance horse (Welton line) aged 33, old age. 
4. Appaloosa cancer of the stomach aged 17.


----------



## Chinchilla (21 January 2018)

1. 23 (TBxWB, heart attack)
2. 24 (Shetland, pts due to life long deformed feet that couldn't be kept right to give him a good quality of life due to athritis)
3. 38 (Not mine, RS pony who was bloody ancient - still couldn't stop him XC though  - complete Heinz 57- pts, unsure why)


----------



## TelH (21 January 2018)

MotherOfChickens said:



			happens with dogs too-dogs are old when they reach double figures and people will always tell you they know of dogs at 15 + years of age. reality is most of them are gone before then.
		
Click to expand...

My jack russell died last year, she was 18. I don't personally know anyone else whose dog went on for so long. I knew a few people who also lost dogs last year, theirs were all 11-13.

Back to horses. I've lost 3 of my own...
23- pts after breaking her leg.
27- pts, suspected equine leukemia (she went down hill so fast it wasn't fair to put her through further tests to be absolutely certain).
21- died in his stable, vet said probably a heart attack.

Where I worked years ago the youngest we lost was a 7yo gelding to colic, the others we lost were all age related and nothing under 20yo.
A livery yard I was on before I moved my horses to be at home, someone lost a 4yo to laminitis. The only other one that was lost while I was there was an ancient mare, 30+, pts because she went down and couldn't get up again.


----------



## stormox (21 January 2018)

1 8 knee injury
2 11 arthritis
3 18 broken leg
4 7 arthritis
5 9 wind prob


----------



## palterwell (21 January 2018)

33 colic/lipoma
26 brain tumour/meningitis
26 laminitis
19 cancer
10 cancer


----------



## OldFogie (21 January 2018)

My mare - 33 complications following flu for 2nd time.
               18,21 & 23 friend's horses acorn poisoning.
               12, friend's horse, broke leg in field.
               10, friend's horse, found dead in field.
Been quite a few others too but I can't be positive about ages so won't include. Of course, I'm blaming my dose of man flu but I've suddenly become quite emotional remembering that lot so I'm off for large G&T.

Edit; Pedro the old plough horse - still pulling a Jalo aged 42 - he probably lived to 44/5


----------



## soloequestrian (21 January 2018)

I have a reasonable grasp of basic statistics, and a very nerdy spreadsheet habit.  Feel free to call on that if it helps!

24 - TB x ID (I think) - PTS after knee injury that meant she was finding it difficult to get up and down
10 - pure TB (I think) - PTS during severe episode of colic

When the vet came to my old girl, she said that early to mid 20's was the age she saw most horses PTS, but obviously that was just a gut feeling and not something she had rigorously collected data on!


----------



## Snuffles (21 January 2018)

1 .28     16.1 Heinz 57
2. 23     16.2 warmblood

1 cob still going at 24 ( hope Ive not jinxed him now )


----------



## be positive (21 January 2018)

early 20's 2 tb's, age catching up with them
14 tb, serious injury, pts as treatment options limited.
18 tb dropped dead in the field 5 mins after galloping off down the field in the morning.
18 NF pony ongoing issues with laminitis
12 cob melanoma rapidly growing and pts before he started to suffer from internal issues from them
23 ISH colic, the one and only time he was unwell in 18 years.
24 connie squamous cell carcinoma, possibly requiring removal of eye which he would not have coped with.
25 pony colic
22 tb x colic, he had survived a colic op as an 11 year old.

10 companion to one of above, severe sweet itch so I let them go together.
36 pony who had worked fully all his life retired at 33, general aging.
5 ISH complications following pupura hemorrhagica, he did not have strangles first as far as we know.

Some were mine, some were liveries.


----------



## SirBrastias (21 January 2018)

1. 16 (found dying in field, assumed colic complications)
2. 16 (field accident - broken leg)

Edited to add - both tb ex-racers, both PTS at home


----------



## Pearlsasinger (21 January 2018)

MotherOfChickens said:



			happens with dogs too-dogs are old when they reach double figures and people will always tell you they know of dogs at 15 + years of age. reality is most of them are gone before then.
		
Click to expand...

We had two JRT sisters, who lived to be 13 & 14, their mother got to 22, her sister was 18.


----------



## stencilface (21 January 2018)

36 - suspected colic in the field
27 - colic and pts
29 - bad reaction after worming

The others have all been ponies 

35+ (no idea, before passports but he was ancient!)
19 - colic, lymph issues following box rest for a bust tendon
35+ ancient donkey pts after multiple strokes


----------



## MotherOfChickens (21 January 2018)

Pearlsasinger said:



			We had two JRT sisters, who lived to be 13 & 14, their mother got to 22, her sister was 18.
		
Click to expand...

yes, but small dogs are like small ponies-more likely to go on to the other end of the bell curve. most dogs go around 11-13 (based on years as a VN). I often think people are made to feel bad that their dog/horse doesn't go on into extreme old age when really, its down to luck.

my first pony was a rescued Exmoor-after being with me until I was 13, he went on another 20 years. Best estimate he was in his 30s when he finally died-not bad for a pony who was found half starved and the only one of 6 to survive.


----------



## BlackRider (21 January 2018)

I think the breed can make a difference too, I've been told that arabs generally live longer than others.

1 - 32 old age
2 - 23 stomach cancer

(both arabs)


----------



## mandyroberts (21 January 2018)

27 - Breeding unknown but probably WBxIrish (not cob or TB) PTS ruptured hind tendon caused by annular ligament problem which had been going for about 5 years but was being ridden when tendon went
28 - Welsh x TB PTS navicular bone rotating and dropping - not prone to laminitus but had thin soles, retired at 22(?) due to sarcoids around girth area
8 - 7/8 TB PTS wobbler syndrome and struggling to get up

Have reported for a friend too and excluded ponies


----------



## laura_nash (21 January 2018)

Very few I am sure of the age of:

1. Mine - 14.3 TBx, arthritis in site of old injury - 13yrs
2. Friend - 15.2 cob, poisoned by garden cuttings - 6yrs
3. Former YO - 16.2 TBxISH, laminitis (pos. poisoning after escaped field, wasn't fat) - 2yrs
4. Friends in Australia - 13.2 brumby, old age - 44yrs


----------



## PapaverFollis (21 January 2018)

25 ISH, PTS due to arthritis and keretoma. Keretoma was painful and was essentially inoperable as the aftercare would have been a struggle for all of us due to the arthritis. 

I know of a few others that weren't mine but am so unclear on details I won't officially report but a couple of very olds and at least 2 just as work was starting.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (21 January 2018)

1. Aged 28, cushings related kidney issues. Native pony 
2. Aged 24, shoulder arthritis, was ridden till yr before. Native pony 
3. 9, bust a 2nd tendon on opposing hind. Ish.
4. 18, hock arthritis didn't respond. Show cob
5. 6, acute laminitus brought on by idiot whilst I was away, I still fume about this one. Shetland 
6. 37, old age, found in field  with no apparent cause. 15hh Irish pony
7. 8, broken leg when skylarking. TB 
8, 9 and 10 were horses I had taken (out of many!) but temperaments totally unsuitable to be ridden or field ornaments,  all aged 5 or 6. All TBs
11. 8 months colt as herniated after gelding,  then had ascending paralysis due to general anaesthetic. Connemara 
12. 3yrs. Rspca pony in for handling, due to worm damage in past. Mixed breeding.

I will add that I used to back, school and was locally known in the 80s and 90s for usually turning messed up ones around, hence the higher numbers than some :redface3:

I haven't added any not mine as have held quite a number for friends and when I was a fate person for BHS.


----------



## Sarah_K (21 January 2018)

33-  15hh TB, went down in field and couldn't get back up: prob heart attack
11- 16hh TBxArabxWelsh pony, complications from nail bind leading to severe lami. I'm still highly annoyed by that one
17- 14.2hh heinz cob- field accident

Not sure if 13hh is too small but 45+ heinz pony: old age


----------



## windand rain (21 January 2018)

mine
6 hit by a car had to PTS broke both front legs irish TB
32 Arab x Clydesdale old age
still alive
 foal I raised many years ago is now 31 Welsh C
Welsh d as above now 20
 Highland pony 23
Friends coloured cob 25 lives with me

Friends lost 
Highland pony 18 laminitis
Fjord pony 13 arthritic feet
Warmblood 9 suspensory tear irreperable
apaloossa  brood mare 10 colic
 coloured cob 12? colic
tbx welsh 15 after colic surgery in the week following


----------



## TheresaW (21 January 2018)

These 3 werent mine, but close friends horses.

15.2 section D at 34 to colic

14.1 section D at 26 to colic

16.1 cob at 20 due to injury.

I still have a 25yo cob mare, got cushings, but sound as a pound, and a 21yo Suffolk cross with arthritis who is now retired, but could probably hack. His poor teeth will see him off I think before the arthritis.


----------



## DirectorFury (21 January 2018)

ycbm said:



			It looks like it might cluster, too, if we get a big enough sample. Any statisticians want to help with the analysis?
		
Click to expand...

Stats and data vis person here - I'm happy to help  (anything to avoid doing my actual PhD work  ).


----------



## Lammy (21 January 2018)

I have a few as kept in touch with people who took riding school ponies to retire...

1) 26 - shire x, mare - old age
2) 22 - unknown breeding, mare -wobblers 
3) 16 - SB x WB, mare -serious neuro problems
4) 21 - ID mare - huge 17.3hh ex eventer had arthritis 
5) 23 - TB x SB, mare - not coping with ridden work, could have been retired in my opinion.
6) 28 - native large pony gelding - liver failure
7) 22 - TB mare - broken leg
8) 11 - warmblood mare - again huge 18.1hh and did a lot at an early age PTS due to arthritis.
9) 12 - warmblood gelding - serious liver failure

Mine is 20 this year and is looking much younger, people think she's 15 at most. Still working happily and she thinks she can still jump 5 bar gates -not that I let the old girl do much more than 80cms nowadays!

Also dogs... our old collie got to 16. My aunts huge labs were 12 & 13 respectively and my nans springer nearly 13. I think if you have a large breed dog to get to double figures is a good age same with large horses, they just won't age as well as a smaller breed.


----------



## Cortez (21 January 2018)

Cob - 18, Cushings-related laminitis
Friesian cross - 19, hock arthritis & advancing Cushings
Trakehner - 18, post-foaling haemorrhage
Trakehner - 22, heart attack
Trakehner - 3, spinal fracture
Trakehner - 2, Wobbler syndrome
Arab - 10, foaling
PRE - 10, accident, bled to death


----------



## Snowfilly (21 January 2018)

A couple of the more recent - 

25 year old Arab, suspected stroke
17 year old Anglo Arab, foaling problems, pts a few days later
31 year old connemara mare, fractured leg in field 
28 year old TB mare, PTS as 'wearing out' as the hunt described her!
35 year old welsh D, stopped eating and was miserable, no tests due to age and other issues, PTs 
29 year old Welsh D mare, colic, possible internal growth PTS
My beautiful welsh D cross heart horse, 30, found him down in field but was still in regular ridden work, including a 6 mile back the day before. PTS, suspected stroke or brain 

Shetland pony 32, internal melonoma And small donkey approx 40, found laying down in her stable semi conscious, was PTS there but vet said she was passing and would have slipped away if she'd taken longer to arrive.

These are a combination of mine, my mum's and my brothers' horses.

A local horseman reckons if his jumpers and hunters get past 8 years old in good working order, he expects to have them to mid 20s barring accidents. He brings on slowly and doesn't like anything much bigger than 16.2 because of strain on legs.


----------



## BBP (21 January 2018)

39 - welsh b - perforated ulcer in eye (failure of ulcer to heal possibly caused by undiagnosed Cushings)

30ish - Polish Arab - put to sleep due to arthritis affecting quality of life.

25 Thoroughbred - PTS as melanoma caused neurological issues

(Small pony Mid 20s Welsh a - acute sudden liver failure)

(My border collie died at 16, got her the same time as the Welsh b above, and lost her 16 years later within a few months of each other)


----------



## splashgirl45 (21 January 2018)

22 year old half tb   struggling to get up in field so made decision before he couldnt get up PTS
35 year old cob  lameness due to sidebone and ringbone  PTS
24 year old half trakhener stifle arthritis  PTS
25 year old warmblood cross, advanced cushings on 4 prascend daily and levels still not controlled  PTS
these were all mine,
friends horse 29 year old cob  tendon sheath injury hind leg causing mobility problems   PTS


----------



## Cocorules (21 January 2018)

26 arab x welsh colic


----------



## rara007 (21 January 2018)

Not sure what you deem a small pony- we've have 4 PTS here, none have just 'died'.

1. 8YO hanno 16.3 (broken coffin bones, was taken on to give it field rest, never came right)
2. 10YO welsh B 13.2- recurrent colic 
3. 11YO PBA- 13.1 DJD of fetlocks and coffins
4. 24YO Welsh A 10.3 - no teeth/EMS/ulcers 

Our retirees are 21 and 26 and in workers 10, 17, 19, 8, 8, 7, 5


----------



## Rowreach (21 January 2018)

My average comes out at 15 but that includes two (a very hardy hunter and a broodmare who was breeding into her twenties) who made it to 26, and two who were pts at age 4 (one with a brain tumour and one with advanced navicular disease).

I am a "day too soon" person, and a great believer in quality of life, so potentially some of these horses would have been alive longer with someone else.


----------



## timbobs (21 January 2018)

1. Aged 15, kissing spines and lameness
2. Aged 27, arthritis/old age

Both were TBs


----------



## Pippity (21 January 2018)

Not mine, but ones I've known well:

14 - 15.3hh PRE - headshaking
22 - 15.2hh ISH - colic
22 - 17.1hh Shire X Trakehner - field injury
18 - 15hh Welsh Cob - colic
3 - 15hh ArabX - grass sickness


----------



## cornbrodolly (21 January 2018)

Interesting thread; these are some of mine and OH s over the years:
1   20 heart problems  cob
2   23  arthritis in hock   TB
3    1   accident on concrete, damaged neck   WB
4    18   infection [broodmare]  TBx
5     12  laminitis [ hunting fit ,mid winter ,prob tumour on heart]  WB
6     29   arthritic growths on knee after kick 2 decades earlier   cob
7     24   heart/lung problems       cob
8     23   arthritis/tendon problems in front legs    gypsy cob
9      4     red worm damage [ bought her as  a very poor 2 yr old ]   WB
10     5   fractured leg      WB  - [bought as a very poor yearling - we dont learn our lesson!]
This makes a low average of  16 years, but from old age probelms as opposed to catastrophic accidents etc   its up to 23.  And cobs last longer, they must be tougher! So, please someone send me a beautiful new cob , since number 8 my icon] was PTS in October I havent anything to ride.....


----------



## Escapade (21 January 2018)

My own horse was 15, suspected Maries disease and ongoing lameness.

Im a groom and we had a bad patch a couple of years ago. 
4 - colic
9 - broken neck
24 - pts as couldnt keep field sound
13 - dropped dead

others I knew:
18 - colic
29 - found dead in field
32 - pts age related 
9 - pts heart issue
20 - broken leg


----------



## StargazerLily (21 January 2018)

24 yrs, 15.2hh, Welsh Cob x Welsh Section D Gelding, PTS - heart failure.

17 yrs, 16.1hh, Danish Warmblood Gelding, PTS - colic.


----------



## *LAB* (21 January 2018)

20 years old - My own TB mare PTS due to ongoing lameness


----------



## Chuffy99 (21 January 2018)

4yo welsh cross colic
6yo Welsh c lame on 2 legs wouldn&#8217;t box rest
5yo Welsh b tumour in anus
27 yo arthritic Welsh b 
10yo Welsh d cross melanoma caused by untreated sunburn
14yo Welsh a laminitis
7yo Welsh b navicular


----------



## poiuytrewq (21 January 2018)

38- colic 
13- A whole host of little things that made him miserable 
8 - Blindness 
23- arthritis
22- Breathing issues/Asthma



edited to say these are my own horses. I just noticed you asked for any known. Sadly working in racing i know too many, mostly fractures, all under 8/9 years


----------



## McFluff (21 January 2018)

From my youth, friends horse 18, ex-racer died in field 
Mine, ex-racer, 15, kissing spine (couldn&#8217;t keep field sound) 

I don&#8217;t have the details to be accurate for this, but there is a pattern at a friends yard. All welsh d (pure or crossed) - lost a couple at 4 to grass sickness - rest all go into late 20&#8217;s or 30&#8217;s.


----------



## scats (21 January 2018)

17- colic four years after colic surgery
27- liver disease
18- complications from penile cancer so called it a day
13- navicular, kissing spines, arthritis, grass allergy- called it a day


----------



## Nudibranch (21 January 2018)

1. 26 pts arthritis
2. 13 pts neuro 
3. 30 pts probable organ failure (PPID sufferer)
4. 13 pts severe infection
5. 19 pts PPID unmanageable despite Prascend
6. 25 pts laminitis complications
7. 29 found dead in field 
8. 4 pts severe colic
9. 15 pts arthritis 
10. 9 pts hunt accident
11. 16 pts field injury


----------



## oldie48 (21 January 2018)

28 TB colic probably due to lipoma (15.2)
19 Connie x TB Stress laminitis (14.2)
12 Welsh x TB suspensory ligaments wouldn't stay sound (15.2)


----------



## Surreydeb (21 January 2018)

1 at 27 - navicular
1 at 25 - recurrent lameness


----------



## Archangel (21 January 2018)

1. Arab x NF PTS 36 years old age (owned since 4)  
2. Arab PTS 29 years liver failure (owned since 3)
3. Arab PTS 30 years old age (owned since 17)

Full sisters and daughters of 2 & 3, bred by me
4. Arab PTS age 14 colic
5. Arab PTS age 24 PPID/IR complications


----------



## Buddy'sMum (21 January 2018)

30ish - ArabxHighland, colic
3 - TB, broken leg
21 - PBA, colic

Currently have a couple of oldies, 27 and 26 (both PBAs), who were chasing my 2-year old round the field today like a pair of eejits so *fingers crossed* they're going to be with us for a while yet.


----------



## AdorableAlice (21 January 2018)

28 RID owned from a 3 year old, hunted until he was 22.  Old age caught him.
13  RID 18 hands, got through colic surgery but stomach ruptured 8 days later and he died in the hospital. Owned from 6 months.

Those 2 went within 10 days of one another and I do wonder if the stress of losing his mate caused the colic.  The big fella was very upset and unsettled when the old boy went.

29 Welsh D, owned from 6 months, showed signs of mini stroke so I let him go before I found him down.

29 Welsh A companion pony, fine at 6pm pts by 8pm severe colic.


----------



## silv (21 January 2018)

Mine

1- Standarbred 22yrs arthritis
2- TB 18yrs colic
3- Appaloosa 22yrs cushings
4- Sporthorse 13yrs aneurysm

Friends
5 - Standardbred 30 yrs old age
6- TB 30 years old age
7- Appaloosa 13 yrs broken leg in field
8- Clydesdale cross 14 yrs complications with foaling
9- TB 26years old age
10- Warmblood 18yrs colic
11- Cleveland Bay cross 25 old age
12- TB- 7years Grass sickness
13- Sporthorse 10 years fractured pelvis accident
14- Warmblood 10 years degenerative bone disease.


----------



## JoannaC (21 January 2018)

My mare was pts at 15 due to inflammatory bowel disease, came on suddenly in June was gone in the July after having surgery which I wish I hadn't put her through.


----------



## Britestar (21 January 2018)

16 aneurysm 
27 Neuro
12 GS?
30 laminitis
26 cancer
18 systemic laminitis after tie back surgery. Tragic
32 colic 
24 colic
24 lymphoma
32 Neuro.

Mine are all pretty long lived


----------



## fornema (21 January 2018)

Lost 2:

3yr old - fatal injury rupturing diaphragm 
16yr old - kick in the field


----------



## pansymouse (21 January 2018)

1.  Mid 20s died in her sleep
2.  Mid 20s heart attack
3.  Mid 20s heart attack
( all pre passport so precise age never known)
4.  27 colic


----------



## Mule (21 January 2018)

23 ISH mare. Pts due to cushings related infections


----------



## darli (21 January 2018)

Homebred Arab gelding - 22 Cushings and liver issues.


----------



## OldNag (21 January 2018)

Welsh B 19 laminitis/PPID
Welsh mix mid 20s mixture of PPID/EMS and probably something else.


----------



## Wagtail (21 January 2018)

1. 16 melanoma
2. 13 broken hock
3. 3   broke free whilst being lunged and broke neck
4. 13  broke leg in field
5. 16  colic
6. 12  broken femur
7. 19  cushings, chronic laminitis and tendon injury
8. 13  internal melanoma strangulation of bowel
9. 20  cushings/ laminitis
10. 10 fusion of fetlock bones


----------



## Bradsmum (21 January 2018)

1.  35 - colic due to poor teeth (lack of).


----------



## coss (21 January 2018)

1. 25yrs - laminitus/cushings pts [mine] pony
2. 34yr - old age [mine] arab
3. 24 - arthritis mainly from old injuries and poor teeth -pts event horse
4. 13 - shiverer to severe lamness with bone spurs - pts potential dressage horse
5. 18 - cancer pts lusitano
6. 20 - field injury pts WB
7. 24 - cushings/cancer - pts pony
Mean= 22.6
I also know of numerous other ones that lived into their 20's at least but don't know the exact age of death
Currently own a 23yr old who i strongly suspect won't live as long as the 34yr old did but who know?!


----------



## scotlass (22 January 2018)

1. 24 - laminitis
2. 25 - heart attack
3. 20 - navicular
4. 18 - Cushings


----------



## JJS (22 January 2018)

I didn't read through all of this because it made for scary reading - I just hate thinking about losing any of them  

The only one I've lost so far was my TB mare. She was 19 (two weeks away from being 20) and broke her leg in the field.


----------



## splash30 (22 January 2018)

7 - DDFT/collateral ligaments done in both front feet 
6 - broke down behind stifles/hocks/ligaments/tendons
6 - KS/ulcers/ligament damage/bony changes in feet & hocks = very angry in pain horse.
This is all in a few years one after another which I don't want a repeat of again.


----------



## Shantara (22 January 2018)

1. 20 - Heart attack
2. 18 - Cancer
3. 30 - Old age
4. Later 20's - Leg injury
5. Younger than 10, maybe 9 - Back problems
6. 29 - Old age coupled with fall in field
7. 23 - Leg injury
8. Mid-twenties - Back pain
9. 10-ish - So many things wrong I can't even begin! Poor thing.
10. Late twenties - Old age and bad doer coming into winter.

I know there are more, but those are the ones I can think of.


----------



## Ahrena (22 January 2018)

18 years old - severe navicular
13 years old - severe behavioural problems, my mum died of cancer and I couldnt afford to keep her as a field ornament on my own.

I have a 20 year old 16.2hh warmblood going strong and a 9 year old holsteiner


----------



## Flicker (22 January 2018)

Thank you for this.  I lost a horse at 13 following a field injury.  I did think Id failed him.  This helps to ease the burden, although in a sad kind of way.
First horse: 21 dropped dead in field
Second horse: 13 field injury
Third horse: 22 arthritis

I sold one horse a couple of years ago, shes still going strong at 25.  I think its her inherent naughtiness that keeps her going!  I share a farrier with the new owner - he told me that the other day she kicked all his tools over and ran off down the yard.


----------



## ycbm (22 January 2018)

I'll do some sums when all the people who only is the forum during the week have had a chance to join in, but it's looking very interesting. Average, I think, is going to come somewhere mood teens.

But for horses that don't die of accidents I think I  can see three clusters. One at around 6/7 as riding then exposes big problems that they have. One in mid teens as the affects of aging make their mark on the less robust ones. And one in the twenties as they reach their natural life span.


----------



## ycbm (22 January 2018)

I'll repeat mine with reasons, since the reasons people are giving also appear to be significant

1.  20 kidney failure
2.  4 blind
3. 10 wobbler
4.  8 head  fractures and incurable pain
5.  11 owner choice (horse had been rehabbed from lameness but had behavioural issues).
6.  26 old age
7.  7 probable ESPA
8.   8 kissing spines with holes in
9. 16 colic
10. 13 uncontrollable cushings
11. 7 stifle lameness
12. 5 fractured pelvis overnight in stable
13. 6  dropped dead on a hack


----------



## rabatsa (22 January 2018)

1, 32 - 16.3 tbx went lame on 3 legs overnight.
2, 16 - 16 hh QHx Teeth
3, 14 - 16 hh hunter mastitis
4, 5 - 14 hh arab heart attack in transit
5, 4 - 16.1 ID grass sickness
6, 2 - 14hh cob grass sickness
7, 6 - 15.2 clyde x grass sickness
8, 7 - 16 hh shire cancer
9, 5 - 15 hh tb out of control sarcoids
10, 12 - 14.1 cob liver problems

Average age 10


----------



## zaminda (22 January 2018)

1.26 Cushings and laminitis (14.2 pony)
2.34 Old age (part arab)
3.25 Broken leg in stable, still in work and looked amazing at the time (arab)
4.18 Leg issues (TB)
5. 14 navicular (I think! Spotty) 
6.26 Lameness (german warmblood)
7. 18 Some sort of tumour vet couldn't help (cob)
8. 20 Again a tumour (pony)


----------



## ponyparty (22 January 2018)

1. 6 - severe attack of azoturea (lightweight cob mare)
2. 31 - bleed on the brain (anglo arab)
3. 21 - colic (cob)


----------



## Hannahgb (22 January 2018)

1. 19 (endless reasons- cushings, arthirtus etc)
2. 12 (Leg issues)


----------



## Pearlsasinger (22 January 2018)

ycbm said:



			I'll do some sums when all the people who only is the forum during the week have had a chance to join in, but it's looking very interesting. Average, I think, is going to come somewhere mood teens.

But for horses that don't die of accidents I think I  can see three clusters. One at around 6/7 as riding then exposes big problems that they have. One in mid teens as the affects of aging make their mark on the less robust ones. And one in the twenties as they reach their natural life span.
		
Click to expand...


This is a very interesting thread but I think your figures might be a bit skewed because people have listed horses that were not their own. 
 IME people tend to remember disasters, such a field accident, dropped dead on a hack/competing, involving horses that were not their own but don't remember those that were just quietly pts at home because of old age.  I certainly remember a 10 yr old who died on the way home in the trailer after a hunter trial, who didn't belong to me.  I have no idea what happened to that person's other horses, over the years.  Ours are listed above by YorksG.


----------



## Adonissaan (22 January 2018)

My only one that I've lost was 12 - laminitis


----------



## ycbm (22 January 2018)

PaS that is why I asked people only to answer for horses which they personally knew. I don't think anyone forgets the death of a horse they personally knew, however it died.

So just to remind everyone still to post, horses you personally knew only please, not horses you heard about or knew by sight or name only.


----------



## southerncomfort (22 January 2018)

Only had one until the end and she was PTS at 27 years old.  Field injury but she wouldn't have lasted another Winter to be honest.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (22 January 2018)

ycbm said:



			I see a lot of posts which suggest that people expect their horses to live into their late twenties or thirties. My experience over more than forty years has been that most horses are dead long before this for one reason or another.

Can we do a poll?  I'll keep count because the poll feature on the forum isn't up to the job.

So, if you can spare the time, can you list the age of all the horses you've known when they died, and whose age you are sure about when they died, and we'll count up what's actually 'normal.

Please don't include small ponies, which often live a lot longer than horses, or foals. Or horses in jump racing, where the death rate is far higher than any other horse activity and will skew the figures. Please only include horses you knew personally, whether owned by you or not. 

I think this is important, so that people who lose their horses earlier don't feel they have failed in some way.

So I'll start.

1.  20
2.  4
3. 10
4.  8
5.  11
6.  26
7.  7
8.   8
9. 16
10. 13
11. 7
12. 5


So the average age of death of all the horses I have known die has been 13ish.  I've had the impression for some years now that the average across the country is about 15. 

Thanks for your help.
		
Click to expand...

I will start with mine none old age  mostly colic or other illness:

1.   25      connie x anglo arab      unknown illness scouring lost weight  and  collapsed 
2.    5        new forest pony x          Colic  -   Mesenteric rent entrapment
3.   24        donkey                         Colic  -    stomach  muscled failed to push food into intestines - thus stomach inpaction 
4.   25       idx tb                            Laminitis complication - pedal bone dying 


Livery horses here:



1.               10                   warmblood                 hoof issues miss diagnose by vet and wrong treatment      hoof breakdown 
2      .         11                   pony coloured cob       Lymphatic cancer in the jaw lymph nodes
3                20                   french tb                     Colic  - cast got worst over time most likely Mesenteric rent entrapment or a twist 
4                35                   connie x                     Old age  found horse down and despite every effort the horse was tired and could not get up even with vet

Won't do others I know and experience because it is well into over 100 horses 
 .


----------



## Turitea (22 January 2018)

1) Old type Haflinger, 29 - put down due to unresolvable choke w/o stressing the horse even more, but most likely wouldn't have lasted another winter
2) Standardbred, 32 - put down due to too many old age ailments
3) Heavy warmblood, 29 - put down due to too many old age ailments
4) Modern Haflinger, 20 - field accident (was found in the middle of the field; out of curiosity we had a post mortem done and it revealed a broken neck)


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (22 January 2018)

Ok just a few i remember 

Ran out of time - but remember some through training years


 1.    new forest   pony....  36 ish    infection in the sheath
 2.    new forest pony....    36 found dead in stable (never forget her and tell owner I found her )
 3.     ID....        5      laminitis
 4.     warmblood    teens              kick in field
 5.     warmblood foal of above    RTA
 6.     cob     16   arthritis
 7.     tb    30    old age
 8.     cob      12  atheritis
 9.     pony  35      old age
10.    tb x  11  RTA
11.    pony  22  cushings
12.    warmblood    23    old age atheritis



Too many during my time within yards I trained and worked at and liveried at.   These are the top of my list


----------



## Laafet (22 January 2018)

I will only put up my own as I worked in racing and breeding so have sadly seen far too many put down.

1. Thoroughbred 8 Colic
2. ID x Arab 14 Broke his hock, tore his collateral ligament, that was just after he had qualified for the World Class Performance Start programme
3. Show Pony 13 Cushings complications

I have had a fear that I can't keep a horse alive into their teens for a long time, and my current horse is now 15 and has many health issues that I felt we are on borrowed time. That said I had a 21 year old Grade A showjumper given to me to ride last year and she was as fit as a fiddle despite jumping high level tracks for most of her life and still competing at Hickstead at 19. She is now retired but still thriving.


----------



## AFB (22 January 2018)

1 - 23 (broken leg) 
2 - 25 (melanoma)
3 - 8 (tumour)
4 - 22 (tumour)
5 - 17 (broken leg)
6 - 26 (old age)


----------



## MuffettMischief (22 January 2018)

these are our own:
1. 15 Warmblood - Navicular
2. 8 TB - Broken leg in a field accident
3. 22 ISH - Heart problems and severe ligament injury.


----------



## LaurenBay (22 January 2018)

I still have my first Horse - I do think she will be PTS before her 20's though due to arthritis in her hocks. At the moment she is field sound but retired. The moment it becomes too much she will be PTS.

Others:

5YO Welsh - Colic
16YO WelshxConnie - Laminitis
16YO Highland - Lamintis
4YO Cob - Behavior issues (very dangerous to be around)
27YO? WB - Arthritis
13 YO WB - Back issues

All the above were PTS. 

There are loads more but I don't know the ages.


----------



## SEL (22 January 2018)

Without wanting to divert the topic - has anyone got any ages of how long their heavy horses lived to? I refer to my Ardennes as an old boy, but he's going to be 14 this year so no age at all really. BUT his body says otherwise.

We had a bit of a rough couple of years at my last yard, so here the ones where I know their ages. I moved yards in the end, because being on first name terms with the hunt for other people's horses being PTS is awful and I just started to think my own luck would run out....

16 months - TB x - intestinal damage due to either undiagnosed Lawsonia at birth or worm damage.  
28 months - TB - intestinal damage due to worms (within months of one above). PTS at owner's request.
5 years - TB - rapid weight loss. Responded to steroids but relapsed as soon as off them. PTS with suspected worm damage.
7 years - TB - kissing spine. (I think this one could have been rehabbed, owner not interested)
10 years - TB - kick to hock. Did not come sound after 8 months off although nothing obvious on x-ray.
15 years - TB x - broke leg in field.
17 years - Welsh C - colic (I'd known and ridden this one since he was a baby, so this hit me very hard :-( )

There were a few ex-polo ponies PTS over the same period whose teeth put them into their 20s. Not sure of breeding.


----------



## MissMoo (22 January 2018)

1 - 32 yrs - 7/8th TB - neurological complications related to cushings.
1 - 6 yrs - Warmblood - dropped dead of a heart attack (had just dismounted from riding)
1 - 8 yrs - TB - colic


----------



## Alibear (22 January 2018)

1 21 Old age and old leg injury meant no longer mobile enough to carry on
2 16 sudden infection 

The rest just keep on trucking, Mac must be 25 this year and Atty is 18 both full retired for 10 and 8y years each the work shy layabouts  , Daisy at rising 7 will hopefully be with me for a lot longer.


----------



## Ben2684 (22 January 2018)

1. 19 (arthritis and various other physical issues meant it was the kindest thing)
2. 13 (colic) 
 And that&#8217;s it, the only two I have owned that got to the end of their life with me so an average of sixteen. Bit depressing really as current horse is 11


----------



## Casey76 (22 January 2018)

1) 19 yrs PTS due to complications of colic - (peritonitis)


----------



## eggs (22 January 2018)

1.  3 year old wb - ruptured caecum due to accident
2.  3 year old wb - found dead in field; PM showed abdominal tumour
3.  3 year old wb - pts following operation for colic - mesenteric entrapment
4.  15 year old wb - suspected stroke / myopathy
5.  25 year old polo pony - arthritis
6.  22 year old wb - field injury
7.  19 year old cb - welsh - arthritis
8.  16 year old Irish sports - fractured stifle


----------



## FNC (22 January 2018)

What an interesting thread. I am quite surprised by the ages - not as many into their late 20s as I thought there would be. I still have my first horse she is 23 with arthritis and has suffered a tendon injury in the field a few months ago. Sound in walk around the field but I do wonder how long she will go on for 

Will keep reading with interest thank you


----------



## Orangehorse (22 January 2018)

This is interesting.  My horse is 19 and last the vet came I said I was disappointed that he was suffering from arthritis despite not having had a strenuous life and she said that it is just one of those things - quite a big horse and getting older so she wasn't surprised at all.  The only ones I know well have been PTS

1.  15 hh irish PC event pony aged 15, in foal - cancer tumour in the throat having had an eye tumour removed a few years previously.
2.  23 year old appolosa x TB 16.00 hh due to arthritis, had a busy early life.


----------



## LeneHorse (22 January 2018)

This is an interesting if scary thread. Based on this my horse (18 with cushings) and my friends  horses (both aged 25) are living on borrowed time. 

My previous horse (arab x) got put to sleep at 14 with laminitis (cushings related but not diagnosed until after laminitis had struck).

There have been several pts at the yard over the years but most were in their 20's with conditions associated with ageing. I'm not sure of exact ages, sorry.


----------



## PapaverFollis (22 January 2018)

I'm finding it weirdly reassuring even though it raises the possibility that we might loose the younger horses sooner than you might be led to believe... It also means that I feel less bad that I'm thinking that my Anglo Arab is looking old  at rising 22 and thinking she may not have so many winters left.  I was starting to feel like I was failing for probably not getting her to her late 20s still in full work! There seems to have been a lot of positive publicity around older horses, staying in good nick and working longer etc etc lately, which is GREAT , dont get me wrong but it does start to make you feel a bit bad and guilty when youve got one that hasn't aged so well.


----------



## _EVS_ (22 January 2018)

I've only lost one so far:

1. PTS 15yo ISH 17hh Bilateral Laryngeal Paralysis

If you want to count it then I had an 8yr old 16.2hh Mare that I should have had PTS as she had arthritis in her coffin joints but I found what I thought was a companion home where she would enjoy some gentle hacking unfortunately she was sold on.

The only other horse I had and sold is still going at 21 and was competing Medium BD until a tendon injury last autumn - so a mixed bag!!


----------



## blodwyn1 (22 January 2018)

35yrs pts due to inability to get up part bred Arab.
27 Welsh d complications from sarcoid removal pts


----------



## Damnation (22 January 2018)

1. 21 (Colic)
2. 25 (Colic type symptoms but autopsy revealed Cancer)
3. 7 (Slipped disc in spine)
4. 19 (Freak field accident)
5.13 (Colic)
6. 5 (Colic)
7. 19 (Colic)
8. 20 (Colic)
9. 15 (Toxic laminitis and mass organ failure/sepsis from retained placenta)
10. 27 (Old age)

This is a mixture of horses I used to work with and 1 of my own. Average age of 17 years.


----------



## ycbm (22 January 2018)

PapaverFollis said:



			I'm finding it weirdly reassuring even though it raises the possibility that we might loose the younger horses sooner than you might be led to believe... It also means that I feel less bad that I'm thinking that my Anglo Arab is looking old  at rising 22 and thinking she may not have so many winters left.  I was starting to feel like I was failing for probably not getting her to her late 20s still in full work! There seems to have been a lot of positive publicity around older horses, staying in good nick and working longer etc etc lately, which is GREAT , dont get me wrong but it does start to make you feel a bit bad and guilty when youve got one that hasn't aged so well.
		
Click to expand...

This is exactly why I started the thread. It began to feel as though social media was causing people to think that horses should, and normally do, live into their late twenties or early thirties. I am pleased that it has helped people.

So far, the results are exactly what I expected, and we now have a sample size of perhaps 500, so enough to see a proper pattern.  What I would sum up so far:

It is normal to lose a horse at any age to injury, colic or a range of diseases not related to age.

It is common to lose a horse within a few years of backing due to inability to withstand work.

It is common to lose a horse in the mid teens due to not being able to withstand the onset of old age related diseases. 

It isn't as common as might be expected to get a horse through to its natural end of life.

It isn't at all 'normal' to get a horse through to its natural end of life still in work.


----------



## Berpisc (22 January 2018)

1 16, haemorrhaged after foaling
2 22, old age
3 25 old age
4 25 colic
5 17, leg broken in scrap with other horse
6 5 poisoned (somebody put yew clippings into a field)


----------



## turkana (22 January 2018)

Warmblood - twisted gut- 30
new forest x TB - heart failure  - 30
TB - field injury - 13
anglo arab -failing eye sight - 25


----------



## Cortez (22 January 2018)

I have horses that work for a living, we do retire if the horse is happy living out and well in themselves, not lame, etc., but PTS if their quality of life is reduced or maintenance will be complicated. I would generally expect that a horse should be able to continue working (our demands are pretty gentle; no jumping, no competing, they essentially just have to look pretty whilst W/T/C and prancing about) until their late teens, I've had a few that worked until 20 - 22, and of course there are always the unexpected accidents.

I'm actually surprised at how many horses there are in their late 20's to 30's. I believe the "natural" lifespan of feral horses (brumbies and mustangs) is about 10 - 12 years.


----------



## splashgirl45 (22 January 2018)

i must have been lucky as all of mine have been ridden till their at least 22 and the one who was 35 when PTS was being ridden till she was 31.  i competed all of mine at riding club level till late teens and then they were hacked regularly so not really a hard life compared to many.  this is a very interesting thread.


----------



## DJ (22 January 2018)

1. 16 year old - share horse in my teens - dropped down dead out on a hack (suspected heart attack).
2. Youngster (rising 3) - terrible red worm damage. Vet said PTS. 
3. Youngster (2 years old) - Colic/twisted gut. Found deceased in the field. Post mortem showed a twisted/burst stomach and intestine due to a congenital deformity.
4. 8 year old - suspected neuro/behavioural from head injury sustained in the field. PTS
5. 23 year retired mare - Found deceased in the field on retirement livery.


Currently have a 28 ish year old pony who I`m sure will out live us all lol


----------



## Ambers Echo (22 January 2018)

13 - Appy x cob 14hh chronic lameness + behavioural problems.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (22 January 2018)

I've not actually lost a horse/pony yet owned by myself (apart from a 5 month old foal but he isn't included for the purpose of this thread)

Others that I have cared for:

1. 27yo NF reaction to adder bite PTS
2. 33yo unknown breeding mare - collapsed in field PTS
3. 37yo NF arthritis PTS
4. 21yo NF cushings PTS

Others known to me

4. 5yo NF shoulder injury in field PTS
5. 27yo P/B Arab cushings PTS
6. 24yo P/B Arab cushings PTS
7. 35+ unknown old age PTS
8. 16yo NF broke leg in field PTS
9. 5yo NF sweet itch/behaviour issues PTS

Unfortunately I also know of many involved in accidents on the open forest.


----------



## pennyturner (22 January 2018)

I have only lost one so far.

26yo 15.3hh Welsh Dx.  Suspected pituitary tumour, PTS - v. sudden 

My first pony retired two years ago aged 29, and is going strong in retirement at the Horses' Trust.
Also have a Dartmoor who is still living out all winter at 30+ (acquired pre-passport, already aged)


----------



## Xanthoria (23 January 2018)

1. 17h Friesian x TB: 7 - colic
2. 16.2h TB: 22 - found dead in paddock
3. 16h TB: 24 - ruptured cruciate ligament

I just put #3 down a couple months ago and everyone said "oh he wasn't old!" and I thought "well, actually..." but then a lot of the people I know have Morgans and QHs and smaller horses and keep them going well past their due date, IMO


----------



## Regandal (23 January 2018)

1. 12 - tb, field injury. PTS
2.  21 - IDx, colic due to tumour. PTS


----------



## katastrophykat (23 January 2018)

1. TB x PTS following field injury, 18
2. Shetland, PTS following blood poisoning- complications from Strangles, 13
3. WB, PTS colic, 16


----------



## Annagain (23 January 2018)

1. Sec D  - 27 - PTS. Colic due to a suspected lipoma. 
2.  Sec B -  28 - PTS. He wasn't with me at the end but I was still in touch with his new home and visited him before he was pts. He just stopped eating, vet couldn't find a reason.


----------



## Lady2021 (7 February 2021)

It think it depends on how strong and healthy  a horse is . Some horse will go on forever my friend has 35 years old and some horses will  die young.


----------



## poiuytrewq (7 February 2021)

Over the years I’ve lost horses from 7- late 30’s 
The 7 year old was the biggest waste of what could have been the most perfect little horse, literally perfect ever.


----------



## doodle (7 February 2021)

Sultan -38. Possibly a stroke?
Abbey - 25 ish neurological degeneration (neck arthritis?)
Minto - 21 tendon injury
Soli - 10 field injury


----------



## texenstar (7 February 2021)

1: 23 (put to sleep due to sever symptoms from suspected tumor in lungs)
2: 25 (Put to sleep due to internal melanomas causing welfare issues)


----------



## scrat (7 February 2021)

Heavyweight cob 17 sudden death in field (suspected heart attack)
Clyde 14 kidney failure.
Cob cross 10 sudden death, found in field, unknown reason, possibly heart or unknown melanomas (he was grey)
Irish draft 30, PTS, healthy but hind legs failing.
Cob cross, 7 colic PTS


----------



## Follysmum (7 February 2021)

7 red worm damage from previous owner 
3 broken leg kick in field 
2 broken leg fell in field 
12 found dead in field 
12 brain tumour 
6 freak accident fell into a post


----------



## EmmaC78 (7 February 2021)

I have lost two:-

18 year old - broken leg from kick in the field
17 year old - heart issue


----------



## DirectorFury (7 February 2021)

As this has been revived I'm currently collating all the data and should have some results for everyone later tonight .


----------



## Spotherisk (7 February 2021)

1. Appaloosa x Sec D pts aged 20, uncontrollable sweet itch.
2. Her daughter, 3/4 Sed D x 1/4 Appaloosa, died aged 6 but not in our ownershipcause of death unknown
3. Yearling, blockage in gut, vet though cap (tooth)
4 10, had AM aged five led to toxic laminitis, breathing problems then weakened suspensories, balance issues, EMS.  Couldn’t get the weight off him (lived out naked, clipped, muzzled), vet said he would not return to ridden work. PTS before laminitis caused problems again.

my 29 year old is doing fine thanks, rarely had a problem!


----------



## iknowmyvalue (7 February 2021)

I’ll only include my own in this.

12yo - fatal injury (suspect broken neck/head trauma) from rotational fall - 15.2hh, WB

Will interested to see the results. From what I’ve seen the most common reason to PTS an old horse is they’re “down” and I’d put the average age of them to be about 25-26...


----------



## doodle (7 February 2021)

iknowmyvalue said:



			I’ll only include my own in this.

12yo - fatal injury (suspect broken neck/head trauma) from rotational fall - 15.2hh, WB

Will interested to see the results. From what I’ve seen the most common reason to PTS an old horse is they’re “down” and I’d put the average age of them to be about 25-26...
		
Click to expand...

Yes sultan was “down”. Not in his normal sleeping position in stable. He was 38 and frail but had been absolutely fine the evening before. He was semi conscious and vets best guess was a stroke. To add he was a tb with a wee bit of Arab.


----------



## SEL (7 February 2021)

Lost a TB at our yard last year who was 31! He was starting to look scrawny but would still take off bucking when he was turned out. Lay down on a sunny day and refused to get up. Vet helped him on his way but I thought then that's everyone's dream for the perfect ending. Sadly most of us have to make the call in more challenging situations 😢


----------



## canteron (7 February 2021)

I think the deciding factor is often whether you can keep at home, or have to pay livery for a retired animal.  Mine can loll around at home as we have plenty of grass, etc

1. died at 26 (but retired at 14)
2. still going at 24 (being ridden after 3 years off)


----------



## ycbm (7 February 2021)

DirectorFury said:



			As this has been revived I'm currently collating all the data and should have some results for everyone later tonight .
		
Click to expand...


Great.  I have another two since I started it.  

Mine,  9 neck arthritis.  

Friend 7 stifle problems.


----------



## DirectorFury (7 February 2021)

ycbm said:



			Great.  I have another two since I started it. 

Mine,  9 neck arthritis. 

Friend 7 stifle problems.
		
Click to expand...

Can you give the reasons for the ones in your opening post too please? Just that I don't want to have to discard those numbers when stratifying for reason .


----------



## Red-1 (7 February 2021)

I have some too

One was 17. PTS with ringbone. He wouldn't lie down any more for fear of not getting up, despite Bute. He was sound in walk and could have retired here forever, but no grey horse should be immaculate all of the time. It simply wasn't fair.

One was 12, wobbler. Had a couple of years in retirement after diagnosis, but he became too wobbly to be fair to keep him as a stiff breeze would blow him over. PTS.

One 36 yrs, old pony! He had melanomas, but suddenly they spread throughout his body, and he was breathless coming in from the field at walk. PTS.


----------



## ycbm (7 February 2021)

ycbm said:



			1.  20 kidney failure (papers said 15, definitely not correct)
2.  4 blind
3. 10 congenital wobbler
4.  8 kissing spines
5.  11 crazy
6.  26 old age
7.  7 undiagnosed neurological issues, looked to me like ESPA
8.   8 
9. 16 colic
10. 13  uncontrollable  cushings
11. 7 fits after smashing head
12. 5

.
		
Click to expand...

The last 2 I'm struggling to remember the causes,  they weren't mine,  I'll update later if it comes back to me. 

And another one since then as well 24 colic.


----------



## AandK (7 February 2021)

29yo IDxTB, otherwise healthy but PTS before winter due to arthritis deteriorating past the line I’d drawn (level of meds plus not able to get down to roll/rest)


----------



## Ambers Echo (7 February 2021)

I've got another. 6 year old. PTS with undiagnosed, deteriorating condition - possibly some inflammatory joint disease.


----------



## Red-1 (7 February 2021)

I also know three with heart attacks. 

One age 7. No prior issues. Taken ill, just off colour and died half an hour later. 

One age 14, known to have a heart murmur, but been hunting and team chasing and looking fit and healthy until the day she dropped dead over a fence out hunting.

One age 18, had funny symptoms such as we'ing a lot, swollen sheath and looking off colour. Dropped under saddle but had seemed ok ridden until the very moment he went.


----------



## ycbm (7 February 2021)

And just heard of another this week,  PTS Thursday.  Catastrophic breakdown of necrotising ligaments.  Horse was 12 I think, certainly no more i knew it when it was broken in.


----------



## Red-1 (7 February 2021)

Oh, I knew a 12 year old too, he had sore feet, the heels would fold over on themselves. Tried various shoeing options, but he was always sore so PTS. 

I also knew a 17 year old, sudden nosebleed. Dead before vet got there.

Also, one horse I tried as a prospect to buy, 7 year old. I didn't buy as I suspected lameness. Found that a year later, as an 8yo, it was PTS with ringbone.


----------



## Red-1 (7 February 2021)

Oh, another 7yo. Got a virus. Never recovered. Just always ill, not rideable. Depressed. I think PTS at 8 after organs failed. A real mystery and a lovely horse. Had the best of care and vet attention.

But, to balance that, a friend has just lost hers aged 37! 14.3 pony type.


----------



## ycbm (7 February 2021)

Missed one.  30 repeated laminitis. 

And another maybe 20, not older,  multiple leg lameness and hock arthritis.

I've seen a 24 year old die out hunting looking like a heart attack and an 8 year old which died after being beaten to try and get it out of a river up a bank that was too difficult. I wouldn't count that was it was entirely human error as far as I could see. Having said that I think it's my missing 8 year old above.


----------



## ycbm (7 February 2021)

Sad,  isn't it,  all these young horses?  Just goes to show how fragile they are


----------



## Flame_ (7 February 2021)

This is an interesting thread. Loads of non-horsey people ask me "how long do horses live?". I usually say, "about 30, naturally, but they get ill and injured easily and can't recover the way we do, so in actual fact not all that many make it to anywhere near that".

My horses:
Arab x welsh 32 - arthritis/ mobility pts
Show pony 29 - infected neck which burst and left a huge hole, already had cushings/ lami issues so pts
Pony club pony 13 - laminitis/ cushings
ISH 7 - Recurrent azoturia
ISH 13 - Caudal heel pain/ navicular/ hock issues/ general misery/ unsoundness
Arab 9 - Colic

The last three I consider, at least partially, as management fails on my part. They should usually be capable of surviving until into their twenties, IMO.


----------



## conniegirl (7 February 2021)

What do you consider a small pony? 
Ive several around the 14hh mark, should i count them?


----------



## ycbm (7 February 2021)

When I wrote it I was thinking of anything too small to be ridden by a normal size adult.  What do other people think?   The tinies can go on so long they skew the figures!


----------



## ycbm (7 February 2021)

Flame_ said:



			This is an interesting thread. Loads of non-horsey people ask me "how long do horses live?". I usually say, "about 30, naturally, but they get ill and injured easily and can't recover the way we do, so in actual fact not all that many make it to anywhere near that".

They should usually be capable of surviving until into their twenties, IMO.
		
Click to expand...

I personally think 30 is beyond a normal expectation,  a bit like we all know 90 year old people but that's way beyond average life expectancy.


----------



## soloequestrian (7 February 2021)

I have also lost one since this thread started.  Around 23 I think - cancerous growth behind eye that resulted in an uncontrollable nosebleed.  He was 16.1 TBxWelsh/draught - not sure but a light cob.


----------



## Apercrumbie (7 February 2021)

That I've owned:

1. 22, complications from cancer
2. 22, colic

That I know of & sure of their age:
3. 7, grass sickness
4. 6, colic
5. 14, colic
6. 17, laminitis
7. 28, old age
8. 29, old age

There are countless others but due to my memory I can't be sure what age they died!


----------



## Laurac13 (7 February 2021)

16hh tb x Mare age 14 navicular didn’t respond to treatment thoroughly miserable and lame
17.1hh IDxTB aged 18 pts at Newmarket day after colic op which wasn’t successful 🥲


----------



## conniegirl (7 February 2021)

38 - welsh B - old age
34 - 14hh SHP - colic
20 - 14hh connemara - ruptured diaphragm 
20 - 15hh Arab - ruptured bladder
32 - 14hh connemara - old age
7 - 15hh WB x welsh D - heart attack
28 - 15.2hh pure arab - arthritis
25 - 15hh cob - laminitis


----------



## ycbm (7 February 2021)

soloequestrian said:



			I have also lost one since this thread started.  Around 23 I think - cancerous growth behind eye that resulted in an uncontrollable nosebleed.  He was 16.1 TBxWelsh/draught - not sure but a light cob.
		
Click to expand...


Thankyou!   

DF the 5 year old was eye cancer, probably an offshoot from the brain.


----------



## splashgirl45 (7 February 2021)

1.  age 22, difficulty getting up as winter approached, had not been ridden for 3 years due to heart... PTS
2.  age 35, ringbone and sidebone, not been ridden for 4 years as not sound but ok in field until the last winter ..PTS
3. age 24, arthritis in knee but ok for gentle hacking, then injured stifle galloping about in the field,tried box rest but no improvement with lots of pain relief so QOL not good..  PTS
4.age 25  not been ridden for 6 months, then went pottery, low grade laminitis and cushings was out of control .PTS

i am lucky as all of mine made old bones but it meant i had to make the decision each time, not easy


----------



## Bubblewrap (7 February 2021)

26
34
36
24
23


----------



## doodle (7 February 2021)

Sultan was 15.2hh so not a pony but not huge. He had been owned and on same farm since a 10yo so we know he was 38.


----------



## DabDab (7 February 2021)

None mine, but those that I knew/can remember the age of:

7yo 16.1hh TB - multiple soft tissue issues, been under continuous vet treatment since age 4

11yo 17hh Irish Sport Horse - dangerous behaviour

15yo 15.2hh Anglo Arab - broken leg from field injury

24yo 16hh wb - arthritis and could no longer get up from lying down

18yo 16hh cob - arthritis

4yo 17.2hh wb - born with joint defects, never resolved

32yo 13.2hh Welsh x - seizure

28yo 14.2hh Arab - cellulitis


----------



## DirectorFury (7 February 2021)

Right, I'm up to date as of DD's post above (this is more a reminder for myself ). Tonight it'll just be some quick figures, tomorrow/later in the week I'm hoping to finish off an interactive notebook so people can go through this themselves.


----------



## ycbm (7 February 2021)

Aaaargh!  After all that I forgot the unforgettable  traumatic one!

6 dropped dead on a hack under me, ruptured aorta.


----------



## crazyandme (7 February 2021)

12yo Highland - cancer in the digestive system somewhere
2 x yearling rescue ponies - encysted red worm damage before they were rescued
32yo Irish cob - old age/arthritis
24yo shirextb - kick in the field
33yo WelshxArab - old age
30yo Dales type - old age


----------



## vmac66 (7 February 2021)

Mine
10 bilateral uveitis pts
Freinds 
2 rotational fall in field caused fractured skull and brain injury pts
19. Strangulation colic
26 colic


----------



## Sky’s-Legacy (7 February 2021)

1. 18yr old tumors on sheath/deciding health 15'2
2. 45yr old stroke 13'2 
3. 8yr old hock issues 15'2 
4. 8yr old grass sickness Falabella 
5. 24yr old colic 10hh 

Got a 34yr old still going strong currently.


----------



## eggs (7 February 2021)

1. 3 year old freak field accident
2. 17 yr suspected stroke following surgery to remove a tumour
3.  21 yr traumatic kick to hock
4. 3 yr colic pts in recovery post surgery
5. 19 yr arthritis/ageing
6. 25 yr ageing
7. 3 yr tumour in abdomen
8.  13 yr bleed in spinal column caused ataxia


----------



## DirectorFury (7 February 2021)

OK, figures are up to date as of eggs post #185.
Sorry if these come out huge for everyone!

Edit: please ignore the god awful colours, I forgot to change the colour scheme.

*Histogram of age at death*


It looks like the most common age for a horse to pass away is 18, however there are definite peaks at 3, 6-8, 12/13, and then later in the 20s.

*Histogram cause of death*


The most common COD is lameness -- this includes horses PTS due to arthritis, navicular, tendons, etc. When I have more time I'll go back through and break this down properly. 'Uk' means 'unknown'. I did try to group together similar reasons which is why these are so broad. So, for example, if someone said 'laminitis caused by cushings' I was putting that down as the COD is cushings, as without that health problem the horse wouldn't have had lami etc.

*Relationship between age at death and cause of death

*
Horses that die of old age are likely to be older! Surprise . If anyone is unsure how to read this just google 'box plots'. We can see that grass sickness and worm damage are more likely to take younger horses, as are riding accidents. 'Sudden' deaths (i.e. horses that drop dead with no warning) happen across age groups, as do deaths due to neurological causes. Horses are more likely to be PTS for behavioural reasons around 7yo, and the median age for fatal colic to strike is ~18yo.



This is just a nicer way of reading the box plot above. We can see a definite pattern to deaths due to lameness (turn it sideways if that helps), with a gap at around 16/17yo. Distributions of colic deaths are roughly even over time.

I'm hoping I'll find time to do an interactive notebook of these results, plus some actual stats, and will maybe add a front end for wider data collection (so it can be posted to Facebook, for example) that is easier than doing it by hand.

Edit 2: a lot of these (n=506) are missing breed and height info so I’ve not included that yet.


----------



## Jeni the dragon (7 February 2021)

Mine
1, 7 Fell mare, grass sickness 
2, 31 Riding Pony, lameness, struggling to get up. Still looked a million dollars, pts

Friends
1, 1 HiPo, tetnus, pts
2, 15 HiPo, mare, collapsed with abdominal problems, pts
3, 8 HiPo, field accident, broke leg, pts
4, 31 Conn mare, colic, had surgery and was looking ok, then went downhill, pts
5, 26 Conn Cross, tumour in throat, pts
6, 10 HiPo, tumour on/beside her heart, pts

Know quite a few more but can't  be sure about ages.


----------



## Bonnie Allie (8 February 2021)

DirectorFury said:



			OK, figures are up to date as of eggs post #185.
Sorry if these come out huge for everyone!

Edit: please ignore the god awful colours, I forgot to change the colour scheme.

*Histogram of age at death*
View attachment 65266

It looks like the most common age for a horse to pass away is 18, however there are definite peaks at 3, 6-8, 12/13, and then later in the 20s.

*Histogram cause of death*
View attachment 65267

The most common COD is lameness -- this includes horses PTS due to arthritis, navicular, tendons, etc. When I have more time I'll go back through and break this down properly. 'Uk' means 'unknown'. I did try to group together similar reasons which is why these are so broad. So, for example, if someone said 'laminitis caused by cushings' I was putting that down as the COD is cushings, as without that health problem the horse wouldn't have had lami etc.

*Relationship between age at death and cause of death
View attachment 65268
*
Horses that die of old age are likely to be older! Surprise . If anyone is unsure how to read this just google 'box plots'. We can see that grass sickness and worm damage are more likely to take younger horses, as are riding accidents. 'Sudden' deaths (i.e. horses that drop dead with no warning) happen across age groups, as do deaths due to neurological causes. Horses are more likely to be PTS for behavioural reasons around 7yo, and the median age for fatal colic to strike is ~18yo.

View attachment 65269

This is just a nicer way of reading the box plot above. We can see a definite pattern to deaths due to lameness (turn it sideways if that helps), with a gap at around 16/17yo. Distributions of colic deaths are roughly even over time.

I'm hoping I'll find time to do an interactive notebook of these results, plus some actual stats, and will maybe add a front end for wider data collection (so it can be posted to Facebook, for example) that is easier than doing it by hand.

Edit 2: a lot of these (n=506) are missing breed and height info so I’ve not included that yet.
		
Click to expand...


OMG - DirectorFury, I think I want to hug you.   Love a box and whisker sensitivity graph.  

Actually love all data visualisations.  Thanks for this.   Not a PowerBI freak by any chance as well are you?


----------



## JackFrost (8 February 2021)

DirectorFury - amazeballs!!!!!!

 I am wondering whether the data we have are skewing the result a bit to show an earlier average age of death.  As well as those deceased, we all know lots that are alive so they don't figure in the calculations. Some will be a good old age, and if we are basing this on those that have died within our experience, won't this slant it to include more young horses?   Or am I just wrong??


----------



## maya2008 (8 February 2021)

Age 19, 13.2hh pony (canker).


----------



## ycbm (8 February 2021)

DirectorFury said:



			OK, figures are up to date as of eggs post #185.
Sorry if these come out huge for everyone!

Edit: please ignore the god awful colours, I forgot to change the colour scheme.

*Histogram of age at death*
View attachment 65266

It looks like the most common age for a horse to pass away is 18, however there are definite peaks at 3, 6-8, 12/13, and then later in the 20s.

*Histogram cause of death*
View attachment 65267

The most common COD is lameness -- this includes horses PTS due to arthritis, navicular, tendons, etc. When I have more time I'll go back through and break this down properly. 'Uk' means 'unknown'. I did try to group together similar reasons which is why these are so broad. So, for example, if someone said 'laminitis caused by cushings' I was putting that down as the COD is cushings, as without that health problem the horse wouldn't have had lami etc.

*Relationship between age at death and cause of death
View attachment 65268
*
Horses that die of old age are likely to be older! Surprise . If anyone is unsure how to read this just google 'box plots'. We can see that grass sickness and worm damage are more likely to take younger horses, as are riding accidents. 'Sudden' deaths (i.e. horses that drop dead with no warning) happen across age groups, as do deaths due to neurological causes. Horses are more likely to be PTS for behavioural reasons around 7yo, and the median age for fatal colic to strike is ~18yo.

View attachment 65269

This is just a nicer way of reading the box plot above. We can see a definite pattern to deaths due to lameness (turn it sideways if that helps), with a gap at around 16/17yo. Distributions of colic deaths are roughly even over time.

I'm hoping I'll find time to do an interactive notebook of these results, plus some actual stats, and will maybe add a front end for wider data collection (so it can be posted to Facebook, for example) that is easier than doing it by hand.

Edit 2: a lot of these (n=506) are missing breed and height info so I’ve not included that yet.
		
Click to expand...


DF that's bloody fantastic!  Thank you so much.


----------



## ycbm (8 February 2021)

JunoJones said:



			DirectorFury - amazeballs!!!!!!

 I am wondering whether the data we have are skewing the result a bit to show an earlier average age of death.  As well as those deceased, we all know lots that are alive so they don't figure in the calculations. Some will be a good old age, and if we are basing this on those that have died within our experience, won't this slant it to include more young horses?   Or am I just wrong??
		
Click to expand...


It reflects what I've seen over 50 years of being around horses,  that the vast majority never get anywhere near their mid twenties. 

I started the thread because I thought social media was making a lot of people feel very guilty that their horses didn't make it to old age.  I really hope this thread helps with that.

We humans bred horses up in size from what was natural to make them more useful to us,  and in doing so we made them very fragile


----------



## Annagain (8 February 2021)

Really interesting reading  - thanks DF


----------



## Fern007 (8 February 2021)

1. 38 pony
2. 30 pony
3. 13
4. 14
5. 28
6. 7


----------



## OldNag (8 February 2021)

1. Pony 25 Cushings & EMS
2. Pony 18 Cushings


----------



## MissTyc (8 February 2021)

We've had the full range. This includes my horses and ones I have looked after in my field on behalf of their owners.

Mine:
27 ulcerated eye - pony
18 ringbone - shire X horse
16 kissing spine - KWPN
12 liver failure - ISH

But we've had some real oldies in the field!
42 died in field - Irish draft
40 losing condition/deteriorating/stiff - New Forest

Currently got a couple of very late 20/early 30s pottering about. These are the horses that make me feel cheated for losing mine earlier. I currently have a 16, an 11, and a 3yo, so I'd like them to live forever, please!


----------



## ycbm (8 February 2021)

MissTyc said:



			We've had the full range. This includes my horses and ones I have looked after in my field on behalf of their owners.

Mine:
27 ulcerated eye
18 ringbone
16 kissing spine
12 liver failure

But we've had some real oldies in the field!
42 died in field
40 losing condition/deteriorating/stiff

Currently got a couple of very late 20/early 30s pottering about. These are the horses that make me feel cheated for losing mine earlier. I currently have a 16, an 11, and a 3yo, so I'd like them to live forever, please!
		
Click to expand...


What size were the 40 year olds?


----------



## blitznbobs (8 February 2021)

32 heart attack (sec a)
21 Cushing/ lami  Sec d
16 Cushing/ lami Sec d
10 malformation of internal structures of foot  Sec d
4 acute cushings (rare malignant form) Sec d
28 hock arthritis kwpn
7 multiple problems resulting in permanent lameness - Holsteiner
44 arthritis and old age shetland

all pts except the first one who dropped dead in the field


----------



## HufflyPuffly (8 February 2021)

27 Field accident resulting in none weight baring lameness, 14.3hh PBA.

I do feel her age + cushings resulted in some sort of deterioration of her joint capsules as it was an odd presentation of injury and similar to an episode she did recover from 5 years previously.


----------



## Brownmare (8 February 2021)

This is very interesting and I wonder how much the results are skewed by owner circumstances. For example, I have one horse with a knackered hock at 14 who isn't rideable but is comfortable living out 24/7 in retirement however if I had to stable him overnight he wouldn't cope so would have been pts by now and also if I had him at livery I wouldn't be able to afford a second horse so again he would probably have been pts.


----------



## shortstuff99 (8 February 2021)

I will add my 2,

1) NF pony gelding around 30-32 years old (birth date unknown). PTS due to cushings/lami/old age.

2) Cob mare around 27-30 years old (birth date unknown). PTS due to sudden ataxia/stroke caused by cushings and/or brain tumour.


----------



## DirectorFury (8 February 2021)

Maybe we should direct some of the "what do I write my dissertation about?" posts to this thread -- it would be ideal to get a larger number of observations and maybe extend it to collect information about horses that are still alive.



Bonnie Allie said:



			OMG - DirectorFury, I think I want to hug you.   Love a box and whisker sensitivity graph. 

Actually love all data visualisations.  Thanks for this.   Not a PowerBI freak by any chance as well are you?
		
Click to expand...

I'm strictly Python and/or D3 I'm afraid! I normally design the visualisations that PowerBI/Tableau then include in their options so am one step removed from what most people use it for . 



JunoJones said:



			DirectorFury - amazeballs!!!!!!

 I am wondering whether the data we have are skewing the result a bit to show an earlier average age of death.  As well as those deceased, we all know lots that are alive so they don't figure in the calculations. Some will be a good old age, and if we are basing this on those that have died within our experience, won't this slant it to include more young horses?   Or am I just wrong??
		
Click to expand...

Yep, if we'd recorded data on horses that were still alive I could've run a survival analysis which would have been interesting, though I think that's doable with the data we have anyway. You've also got the problem of self-selection -- people who reply to this thread might have known less horses that died (time it takes to type a long post), might be more willing to contribute, etc.

We also have to consider that horses, horse breeding, and diagnostic skills have changed quite a lot in the last 30 years. The flashy warmbloods that are popular now seem to be more prone to breaking, and in days gone by a lame horse might have been put out to grass for a year or so and then just been suitable as a light hack; whereas now we can throw all the diagnostics at something and treat it aggressively. The flip side is that when the treatment fails people might not be able to keep an unridden horse, or they know that the horse will be in pain, so they're PTS.

There's definitely a thesis in here, if any uni students reading would be interested in running with this just drop me a PM and I'll help where I can.


----------



## ITPersonnage (8 February 2021)

Aged 23 16.1HH ID cancer
Age 18 15.3 TB recurring lami & hind lameness


----------



## GinaGeo (8 February 2021)

25+ (exact age unknown) 12hh pony mare. PTS due to Cushings.
20+ (exact age unknown) 14.1hh arab x appaloosa gelding. He didn't have many teeth left and couldn't eat hay or haylage. I can't turn out on grass in winter - they have to live on my  track and eat forage.  He went round and fat having spent the summer eating slops and gumming grass.  His hocks had also gone and him rolling was turning into a scary event as none of us were sure when he might not manage to get himself up.


----------



## Brownmare (8 February 2021)

Forgot to add my stats!
1. 24yr old 14.2 arab colic from strangulating lipoma
2. 12yr old tb broken leg from kick in field
3. 35yr old 13.2 pony chronic lymphangitis
4. 11yr old wb kissing spines
There are others but I can't remember exact ages


----------



## JackFrost (8 February 2021)

ycbm said:



			It reflects what I've seen over 50 years of being around horses,  that the vast majority never get anywhere near their mid twenties.

I started the thread because I thought social media was making a lot of people feel very guilty that their horses didn't make it to old age.  I really hope this thread helps with that.

We humans bred horses up in size from what was natural to make them more useful to us,  and in doing so we made them very fragile 

Click to expand...

Yes, sadly it does confirm what I;ve heard said anecdotally,  also about certain ages at which there seems to be increased mortality, but if they get past these ages they are then 'safer' for the next couple of years.  The matter of breeds may also be quite telling, so good that this is included. I remember someone saying that these stages seemed especially predominant in thoroughbreds.

My question was more a nerdy statistics one, so I am hoping there may be a nerdy statistician who can put me right on this.
The thread is very enlightening, and the first time I have seen an 'honest' effort to find out how long horses do actually live.


----------



## PapaverFollis (8 February 2021)

I find this thread both comforting and terrifying at the same time!


----------



## MissTyc (8 February 2021)

ycbm said:



			What size were the 40 year olds?
		
Click to expand...

13.3hh and 16.3hh


They were the oldest horses I have known.

If I'm being honest, the big boy should have been put down years earlier. His owner was the type who didn't believe in it, and he did not thrive for the last few years. He was the field companion to my ulcerated eye boy, and I offered to have him put down at the same time (he would have been 39 then). He pottered on a few more years. Impressive age, but at what cost. It was a relief when he finally died in the field.

We have a 35yo at the moment, but he's a mini shetland which I gather is more common.


----------



## tiga71 (8 February 2021)

17 - field accident
26 - field accident
6 - PTS pedal bone fracture, wouldn't tolerate box rest
15 - colic, died on the table
31 - PTS, old age
22 - not happy or sound in the field anymore
12 - PTS both suspensories gone
18 - PTS kidney failure

None of those were mine. But I am very aware of needing to be ready and on top of it for my old boy who is 23. I would love him to live to his 30s but only if he feels well. I hope I am brave enough to do the right thing before he has a poor quality of life.


----------



## Surbie (8 February 2021)

None of these are mine. This thread does give me the shivers a bit, but I am hoping our low-level work means my 15yo boy will be with me for many more years.

1. 15.2hh cob - old age - 38 (ridden till 36)
2. 14.2hh Highland - degenerative spinal disease, arthritis in hocks - 6 (pts)
3. 16.2hh ISH - likely suspensory & SI damage, v difficult to diagnose as both vet and needle phobic - 6 (pts)
4. 15.1hh Quarter horse - colic - 16 (pts)
5. 14hh Connemara X - old age - 25 (pts)
6. 15.1hh cob - copd - 25 (pts)
7. 13.2hh New Forest - colic - 26 (pts)


----------



## sjdress (8 February 2021)

1. PTS at 9yrs. Bilateral PSD, Bone Chips, Advanced Arthritis, Ulcers, couldn’t keep him field sound.


----------



## ponyparty (8 February 2021)

Will only include my own as can't remember exact details of the (many) others known to me.

Edited to remove one that I had already put on this thread! Doh! Brain not functioning today!

17yo 16.1hh TBx - field accident (but would actually have likely been PTS later the same year anyway, due to lameness - arthritis in multiple locations).


----------



## Surbie (8 February 2021)

@DirectorFury  those graphs are amazing! I hope a uni student sees this and gets enthused...


----------



## paddy555 (8 February 2021)

JunoJones said:



			Yes, sadly it does confirm what I;ve heard said anecdotally,  also about certain ages at which there seems to be increased mortality, but if they get past these ages they are then 'safer' for the next couple of years.  The matter of breeds may also be quite telling, so good that this is included. I remember someone saying that these stages seemed especially predominant in thoroughbreds.
		
Click to expand...

I have always vaguely thought that. To me that is around 17 - 20 yrs. I had 2 normal horses (one sec d one 15hh cob type) neither had cushings or anything similar but they seemed to go through a sort of "danger" period around those ages. Both soldiered on and the sec d was PTS with colic at 27, the cob type PTS with pneumonia at 31. 
Once through that danger period they seemed fine. They were never that "unwell" in that danger period you just had the impression they were not as good as they should be and could have gone downhill to an early end.


----------



## SEL (8 February 2021)

ycbm said:



			It reflects what I've seen over 50 years of being around horses,  that the vast majority never get anywhere near their mid twenties.

I started the thread because I thought social media was making a lot of people feel very guilty that their horses didn't make it to old age.  I really hope this thread helps with that.
		
Click to expand...

It does - yes.

Not really going to say a lot more because its an ongoing issue and not one for social media, but I've re-read this thread from the beginning and even though it is morbid its also helpful. I wish the horsey press would cover more of this type of subject.


----------



## BallyRoanBaubles (8 February 2021)

1- 16hh tb pts due to colic at 13yo 

2 - 16.2 tb pts due to colic at 13yo

both exracers


----------



## JackFrost (8 February 2021)

DirectorFury said:



			Maybe we should direct some of the "what do I write my dissertation about?" posts to this thread -- it would be ideal to get a larger number of observations and maybe extend it to collect information about horses that are still alive.


I'm strictly Python and/or D3 I'm afraid! I normally design the visualisations that PowerBI/Tableau then include in their options so am one step removed from what most people use it for .


Yep, if we'd recorded data on horses that were still alive I could've run a survival analysis which would have been interesting, though I think that's doable with the data we have anyway. You've also got the problem of self-selection -- people who reply to this thread might have known less horses that died (time it takes to type a long post), might be more willing to contribute, etc.

We also have to consider that horses, horse breeding, and diagnostic skills have changed quite a lot in the last 30 years. The flashy warmbloods that are popular now seem to be more prone to breaking, and in days gone by a lame horse might have been put out to grass for a year or so and then just been suitable as a light hack; whereas now we can throw all the diagnostics at something and treat it aggressively. The flip side is that when the treatment fails people might not be able to keep an unridden horse, or they know that the horse will be in pain, so they're PTS.

There's definitely a thesis in here, if any uni students reading would be interested in running with this just drop me a PM and I'll help where I can.
		
Click to expand...

DF Thanks for the explanation - exactly what I was trying to get at. Really hope someone comes forward to take on the dissertion challenge!

And to add my experience
27 colic     Sec D
17 immune disease   small native
34  old age   shetland
11 colic    Connemara
27 -cancer   arab
29 -selle francais   Sort of committed suicide walking into a bog. I mention this as the cause because the vet said that he had seen this before, horses in effect putting themselves to sleep and really not wanting to be helped out. Mercifully for me, not my horse, though I was there at the time.  Horse was previously 'old' but not unhappy.  Seemed to have decided it was just its time to go.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (8 February 2021)

Childhood 14.2hh Connie x Arab x Tb late 20’s not sure exactly what died of as  in another home but was definitely over 25yrs. Possibly had Cushings but nobody really knew much about that then.

16.1 British Warmblood - Sire Racing TB State Diplomacy. PTS wobblers at 8 yrs

One sold on and no idea.

Current 16.1hh BWB jumping lines (S. Major De La Cour) 26yrs and still ridden. 🤞

Also 16.2hh DWB jumping lines (GS. Contender) 12 this year.


----------



## Birker2020 (8 February 2021)

Lost one aged 14 to an unhealed open fetlock joint following traumatic fall on 'fun' ride.  Had 3 ops under GA but wound failed to heal. WB x TB
Lost one aged 6 to an open fracture of the tibia, broke leg in the field whilst I was at work. ISH.
Lost one aged 12 due to a heart attack, dropped dead in field when turned out by YO. WB
Lost one aged 10 due to Wobblers Syndrome following a fall whilst led in by YO. WB x TB
5th time lucky with current horse aged 23, owned for 16 years, still going strong (touched a lot of wood along the way,  I can tell you). WB

My experience has taught me that you can never tell.  Horses get themselves into all kinds of predicaments and have all kinds of injuries and illnesses.  You can never take anything for granted.  I never ever leave the yard without having a cuddle and saying *'love you lots, see you tomorrow'. *Simply because I would regret it forever if tomorrow never came and I'd not said it.


----------



## alibali (8 February 2021)

Thanks ycmb for starting this thread and DirectorFury for the analysis. It's fascinating, scary reading but also comforting to know you're not alone in 'failing' to get every horse to old age.


----------



## Sealine (8 February 2021)

15 - 15.3hh 3/4 TB PTS lameness - 18 months on/off box rest including failed rehab after check ligament surgery.  Tried to turn away but got worse. Not suitable or pain free enough for field retirement.


----------



## JoannaC (8 February 2021)

25 years 14.2 Arab Colic


----------



## ycbm (8 February 2021)

I think we need to start counting the early retired too?

I have friends and acquaintances who have retired a whole string of mares in their teens who couldn't work any more (and bred from them but that's another thread!)


----------



## DirectorFury (8 February 2021)

ycbm said:



			I think we need to start counting the early retired too?

I have friends and acquaintances who have retired a whole string of mares in their teens who couldn't work any more (and bred from them but that's another thread!)
		
Click to expand...

This would be worth doing - you have a ‘living’ life and a working life. It would also be good to get info about the type of work, age they’re broken in etc, but the demands of data collection increase quite quickly!


----------



## Tarragon (8 February 2021)

interesting to see how many relate to "field injuries" after the thread on individual turnout. I have really only owned 3 ponies, and I had to have one put down aged 5 due to a field injury from a kick. The other two are going strong aged 15 and 22.


----------



## Two Coloured person (8 February 2021)

I used to live somewhere with rubbish vets, they kept horses going too long.  One was very frail died of a heart attack at 29, one was pts at 20, very lame, one was 25 on too much Cushing medication, but was told he was fine.  Moved a long way, new vets horrified at 25 year old and was pts.  Sadly had to do the same to 12 year old, too many problems despite a great deal of ££ treatment.


----------



## Zuzan (8 February 2021)

ycbm said:



			It reflects what I've seen over 50 years of being around horses,  that the vast majority never get anywhere near their mid twenties.

I started the thread because I thought social media was making a lot of people feel very guilty that their horses didn't make it to old age.  I really hope this thread helps with that.

We humans bred horses up in size from what was natural to make them more useful to us,  and in doing so we made them very fragile 

Click to expand...

Great work @DirectorFury   it would be v interesting as YCBM pts out to try and plot death age by height


----------



## iknowmyvalue (8 February 2021)

Thank you DF for the graphs! They make for very interesting reading!

Would be interesting to do a similar thing sorted by “job” the horse does. Eg. do low level horses tend to live longer than competition horses/ex-racers? Is COD similar or is it skewed more towards lameness for horses with more miles on the clock? (Not taking into account retirement age). 

I’d also love to know for sure what causes a lot of the unknown/neuro/“down old horse” cases, but that’s the veterinary/investigative side of me...


----------



## ycbm (8 February 2021)

OK retired early


15 hock arthritis
15 no longer capable of Show Jumping with a pro at grade B
11 kissing spines/pastern arthritis
12 hock arthritis
8 stifle issues
7 neck arthritis
8 field accident
8 unrideable behaviour



These were all mares which have all been/ are being  bred from.


----------



## McGrools (8 February 2021)

ycbm said:



			OK retired early


15 hock arthritis
15 no longer capable of Show Jumping with a pro at grade B
11 kissing spines/pastern arthritis
12 hock arthritis
8 stifle issues
7 neck arthritis
8 field accident
8 unrideable behaviour



These were all mares which have all been/ are being  bred from.
		
Click to expand...

Frightening. It appears a lot certainly dont breed with longevity in mind.


----------



## Mule (8 February 2021)

I'm very surprised by how old some of the examples given are. I have a 27 year old ID and she is the oldest horse that I know. She has bad arthritis now so this will be her last winter.

My other oldie was put down at 23 due to cushings complications.


----------



## Northern (8 February 2021)

The only one I've lost was a TB aged 11. Acute field injury (kicked through a fence) with a degloved hind leg/severed tendons, treatable with intense bandaging and rest perhaps. However I chose to PTS due to background of (removed) bone chip and severe arthritis in front fetlock with short term relief from joint injections plus an impending cold winter where she would be standing in a stable on that arthritis. No life for a horse and she told me she'd had enough.

Others: retired TB aged 29 (colic), Arab aged 18 (PTS after a 3 year battle with laminitis), TB aged 9 (catastrophic field injury), TB aged 25 (painful uveitis and old age), very well bred dressage WB aged 2 (cleft pallet and failure to thrive - she should have been PTS at birth, mis-sold horse by unscrupulous sellers just after money, court case was won against them).


----------



## Murphyisanumpty (8 February 2021)

1. 12 (Navicular -PTS)


----------



## Boulty (8 February 2021)

Can't include horses not owned by me as I can't remember / didn't know the ages of any of them but

1.18yrs hock arthritis & not field sound on high Bute dose (& in hindsight probably cushings as well)

2. 15yrs arthritis in neck / back / jaw, difficulty urinating normally, liver disease, cushings, laminitic tendencies & inability to tolerate grass in spring / summer


----------



## Chinchilla (8 February 2021)

1) 24, heart attack
2) 24, combination of issues, mostly dropped fetlocks and arthritis reducing QOL

Until this thread I genuinely thought most DID make it to their twenties. Useful and eye opening.


----------



## ycbm (9 February 2021)

Chinchilla said:



			1) 24, heart attack
2) 24, combination of issues, mostly dropped fetlocks and arthritis reducing QOL

Until this thread I genuinely thought most DID make it to their twenties. Useful and eye opening.
		
Click to expand...

I'm so glad this thread restarted. I pointed to it in an argument that i was having with someone recently stated that all properly managed horses could be ridden until they were thirty,  and simply would not accept that the vast majority aren't even alive then,  never mind fit to work.


----------



## rabatsa (9 February 2021)

Died aged 14 - 12 hand mule

Retired at 12 still here at 16 - 15.1 cob x trotter - hock arthritis and SI joint pain.


----------



## J&S (9 February 2021)

EquinesI have owned or had in my care who have died are:

NF mare aged 29  PTS as no longer thriving
Sheltand/Welsh X   aged 23  PTS with colic/possible tumur

Ponies/horses I know for sure ages of death:

NF x Welsh  29 years    lost battle with life long laminitis so PTS
Welsh/Arab mare   18/19   Colic due to tumur
TB x  Developed wobblers at 21  PTS
16.2  TB x ex eventer/RC horse   PTS at 27  unable to get up/down any more

Living horses:
TB/Arab/ID mare aged 24 been retired since 18 due to annular ligament injury but now ridden again lightly
Irish cob/eventer/hunter   16 hh   27 yrs old slightly arthritic but still game.

This is just  a small example from a life time, I have heard of some tragic accidents that have ended the life of young otherwise healthy horses, some that seem to soldier on for ever and some who just die suddenly and peacefully in the field.   The study you are making is interesting but, no matter what management is given there is still an element of fate/bad luck that surely can't be accounted for.


----------



## Baccara (9 February 2021)

1.  PBA mare 8yrs pssm
2.  ISH gelding 9yrs arthritis


----------



## PapaverFollis (9 February 2021)

Until this thread, as I recall, I was starting to feel like I'd failed that my two so far had "only" made it to early and mid-twenties.  It was good to have it pop back up around this time of year because I often feel I must have done something wrong that meant Granny horse retired at about 20 and died at 22...  it's just not the case! But it's easy to start to think horses being ridden well into their twenties is the norm.  Or that people who have managed that are somehow better.  I suspect most of it is down to luck and genetics though, and this thread is a reminder of that.


----------



## Annagain (9 February 2021)

I think it would interesting to see if there's a correlation between size and age of death as well. I'm not sure this data will do it as YCBM originally only asked for larger horses but it's something I'd find interesting, I know it's generally accepted that small ponies live longer but it would be interesting to see if there's a difference between, say, 11hh and 13hh or 15hh and 17hh etc.  

I never expected to get Archie (16.3) to the age he is now (at least 25) but never thought I'd lose Eb (14hh) when I did until the morning it happened (colic) when he was 27. He'd never had a day's illness before that. I thought he'd gradually slow down, retire and have a few years pottering around the field before we lost him in his 30s. 

I don't feel getting Arch to where he is now is an achievement any more than losing Eb when I did was failure, even though it wasn't what I expected. Both those things just happened. Some would have had Arch PTS at 12 when his foot problems were first diagnosed and his (admittedly modest) competition career was limited. Others would have carried on jumping him and he might not be here now but I just did what I felt was right at the time, it was never with the intention of getting him to retiring at 24+ and enjoying life in the field for a bit longer.


----------



## Birker2020 (9 February 2021)

iknowmyvalue said:



			I’d also love to know for sure what causes a lot of the unknown/neuro/“down old horse” cases, but that’s the veterinary/investigative side of me...
		
Click to expand...

I know of a couple of horses pts through Wobblers syndrome due to fall on neck or other neck injury, this is more common in geldings of the WB/TB/QH type.
Also a lot of information on this link from Sharon May-Davis about the malformation of a lot of WB types https://thehorsesback.com/c6-c7-malformation/ which makes absolutely fascinating reading.  My horse has a issue with the C7/T1 'junction'  which is transposed like the third example.  This can cause general neck stiffness which is helped with physio and daily neck stretching exercise.  It can also cause front limb lameness with my horse, which the vet and physio believe stem from the neck issue.  As is the case with some neuro horses some days are much better than others and looking at her you would never know she has this issue.  It certainly doesn't stop her from enjoying cantering around the paddock and she's on 1.5 bute a day which is a very small amount for her build/weight.


----------



## Chinchilla (9 February 2021)

ycbm said:



			I'm so glad this thread restarted. I pointed to it in an argument that i was having with someone recently stated that all properly managed horses could be ridden until they were thirty,  and simply would not accept that the vast majority aren't even alive then,  never mind fit to work.
		
Click to expand...

Oh wow. I was naive but not that bad.

Retirement ages I've got -
12, lump where saddle ought to go and tendons about as strong as ice in the Sahara
9, ran out of money to find out what was actually wrong with her
11, behavioural issues although physically sound
25, arthritis (this is the 31yo we've still got.)

I knew one pony still working in his thirties, I rode him for a few years when I was between the ages of 9 and 11, he was eventually pts aged 38 apparently and that is definitely not the norm! I did cross country courses on him until he was 32 (early thirties anyway), then he got put on much lighter duties and stopped working altogether at 36 or so iirc.

But that's one, having probably known hundreds; I do definitely think size plays a role, this pony was 12.2 and our 31yo is 36".

(Although the two 24yos I posted about higher up were 31" and 15.3 😂 )

Horses I think are very much like Chinchillas in this regard; in theory, they should have very long lifespans, but in practice there's an awful, awful lot that can happen which sadly prevents that.


----------



## Birker2020 (9 February 2021)

Longevity also has a lot to do with how much money/time/commitment an owner has.  I've spent in excess of around £28K on mine over the years and I am guessing have spent at least three maybe four of the nearly 17 years unable to ride and rehabbing her from one thing or another.  But I can only afford the one.  

On a vet visit in Oct last year to have her coffin joints medicated the vet turned around and said watching her on the lunge you'd never know she had multiple issues with arthritis in her hocks, coffin joints, neck, and fetlock.  She was really very sound considering and the vet even suggested putting her through a tendon splitting operation to sort out the suspensory branch issue that had been plaguing her for years.  Of course I said no but he was prepared to do it as she looked so well at 23.


----------



## Errin Paddywack (9 February 2021)

These are mine and my sister's horses from 1970 to 2017.

1) 12.3hh welsh gelding - put down due to total digestive system break down at 12.
2) 13.2hh NF gelding - lost to aneurysm aged 7.
3) 14hh TB x Welsh mare - bouts of very painful generalised lameness, couldn't find a cause, aged 15
4) 14hh appaloosa mare - rare skin cancer (not melanomas) aged 17.
5) 15hh appaloosa stallion - died due to grossly enlarged and thinned heart aged 12. (not congenital thankfully)
6) 13.2 welsh section C gelding - put down due to total digestive system break down at 23.
7) 12hh welsh gelding - cushings aged 30.
8) 15hh appaloosa mare - couldn't keep condition on, aged 21.
9) 15hh appaloosa mare - put down due to foaling problems (dead foal) aged 9.
10) 14.2 appaloosa mare - put down after bad foaling being unable to get up aged 5
11) 14hh appaloosa mare - went blind aged 29.
12) 15hh 3/4 TB mare - severe arthritis aged 34.
13) 15.1hh appaloosa mare - severe arthritis in her knees aged 17.
14) 14.2hh appaloosa mare - colic aged 23
15) 15.2 appaloosa gelding - penile cancer aged 24
16) 15hh appaloosa gelding - various minor ailments aged 23 (12 and 13 went together)
17) 13.2 welsh section C - found dead in field aged 24.

The two we lost due to foaling complications were mother and daughter and both were due to the foals dying before birth due to twisted cord.  This usually happens because of an over long cord so might well be hereditary.  The grandmother, No 8 also lost a foal to twisted cord but earlier in the pregnancy, not full term so survived.  First one my vet had ever seen.  She was 20 at the time so didn't have any more foals.  I sold No 9's full sister and she was also put down due to a bad foaling and being unable to get up.  Thankfully there were no other females in this line.


----------



## Birker2020 (9 February 2021)

Errin Paddywack said:



			These are mine and my sister's horses from 1970 to 2017.

1) 12.3hh welsh gelding - put down due to total digestive system break down at 12.
2) 13.2hh NF gelding - lost to aneurysm aged 7.
3) 14hh TB x Welsh mare - bouts of very painful generalised lameness, couldn't find a cause, aged 15
4) 14hh appaloosa mare - rare skin cancer (not melanomas) aged 17.
5) 15hh appaloosa stallion - died due to grossly enlarged and thinned heart aged 12. (not congenital thankfully)
6) 13.2 welsh section C gelding - put down due to total digestive system break down at 23.
7) 12hh welsh gelding - cushings aged 30.
8) 15hh appaloosa mare - couldn't keep condition on, aged 21.
9) 15hh appaloosa mare - put down due to foaling problems (dead foal) aged 9.
10) 14.2 appaloosa mare - put down after bad foaling being unable to get up aged 5
11) 14hh appaloosa mare - went blind aged 29.
12) 15hh 3/4 TB mare - severe arthritis aged 34.
13) 15.1hh appaloosa mare - severe arthritis in her knees aged 17.
14) 14.2hh appaloosa mare - colic aged 23
15) 15.2 appaloosa gelding - penile cancer aged 24
16) 15hh appaloosa gelding - various minor ailments aged 23 (12 and 13 went together)
17) 13.2 welsh section C - found dead in field aged 24.

The two we lost due to foaling complications were mother and daughter and both were due to the foals dying before birth due to twisted cord.  This usually happens because of an over long cord so might well be hereditary.  The grandmother, No 8 also lost a foal to twisted cord but earlier in the pregnancy, not full term so survived.  First one my vet had ever seen.  She was 20 at the time so didn't have any more foals.  I sold No 9's full sister and she was also put down due to a bad foaling and being unable to get up.  Thankfully there were no other females in this line.
		
Click to expand...

That's really interesting although sad of course, about the foaling issues and the blood line.


----------



## Errin Paddywack (9 February 2021)

The five yr old was on loan to a friend when she had to be put down and my friend did some research on twisted cord.  It was apparently being studied in TBs to try and find out if it was inherited.  I think mine prove it was.


----------



## freckles22uk (9 February 2021)

32.... melanomas 
20..... going blind 
4..... traffic accident


----------



## QueenT (9 February 2021)

ycbm said:



			I see a lot of posts which suggest that people expect their horses to live into their late twenties or thirties. My experience over more than forty years has been that most horses are dead long before this for one reason or another.

Can we do a poll?  I'll keep count because the poll feature on the forum isn't up to the job.

So, if you can spare the time, can you list the age of all the horses you've known when they died, and whose age you are sure about when they died, and we'll count up what's actually 'normal.

Please don't include small ponies, which often live a lot longer than horses, or foals. Or horses in jump racing, where the death rate is far higher than any other horse activity and will skew the figures. Please only include horses you knew personally, whether owned by you or not.

I think this is important, so that people who lose their horses earlier don't feel they have failed in some way.

So I'll start.

1.  20
2.  4
3. 10
4.  8
5.  11
6.  26
7.  7
8.   8
9. 16
10. 13
11. 7
12. 5


So the average age of death of all the horses I have known die has been 13ish.  I've had the impression for some years now that the average across the country is about 15.

Thanks for your help.
		
Click to expand...

PTS at 14 due to cronic tendon injury

Plus, just saw a report based on a couple of insurance companies - average age for privately owned sporthorse is 17, primary causes of death are lameness and gastro-intestinal issues (... covers almost everything, right)


----------



## Quadro (9 February 2021)

7 year old  dropped down dead on a hack
5 year old, kicked in the field and broke his leg, had to be put down
17 year old put down due to his hocks
3 months old found dead in the field


----------



## Dia (10 February 2021)

20 - recurrent diastema/periodontal disease. Also had cushings.
22 - peritonitis/leaky gut

This thread has helped me let go of so much guilt that the 22 year old didn’t make it to 25.


----------



## Birker2020 (10 February 2021)

Annagain said:



			I think it would interesting to see if there's a correlation between size and age of death as well. I'm not sure this data will do it as YCBM originally only asked for larger horses but it's something I'd find interesting, I know it's generally accepted that small ponies live longer but it would be interesting to see if there's a difference between, say, 11hh and 13hh or 15hh and 17hh etc. 

I never expected to get Archie (16.3) to the age he is now (at least 25) but never thought I'd lose Eb (14hh) when I did until the morning it happened (colic) when he was 27. He'd never had a day's illness before that. I thought he'd gradually slow down, retire and have a few years pottering around the field before we lost him in his 30s.

I don't feel getting Arch to where he is now is an achievement any more than losing Eb when I did was failure, even though it wasn't what I expected. Both those things just happened. Some would have had Arch PTS at 12 when his foot problems were first diagnosed and his (admittedly modest) competition career was limited. Others would have carried on jumping him and he might not be here now but I just did what I felt was right at the time, it was never with the intention of getting him to retiring at 24+ and enjoying life in the field for a bit longer.
		
Click to expand...

My vet said I'd done well to get my 17hh WB to the age of 23 and still riding her.  But I know of loads of horses in the 90's that were easily aged 23, most were over that.  But they weren't WB's. They were mainly Irish/TB crosses.


----------



## ITPersonnage (24 February 2021)

OK so thanks to DF, I have had another stab at updating the data since her last post with the first plots. I have added all subsequent posts as well and because I have categorised causes slightly differently, and there are more cases you can't directly compare them BUT here I go. I also took the breed information and if there was a secondary cause I noted that too. Here's my version of DF's lovely box plot which shows the age distribution for each cause classification.




Next up is the histogram of the same cause data. 



So I got rid of the rarer causes where there were fewer than 10 cases to give this which even I can read  the final category is "foaling complications". I can do more updates as time allows.


----------



## DirectorFury (24 February 2021)

I much prefer your categories for cause of death - they’re definitely more representative than the broad ones I used! Did anything stand out breed-wise? Though you’d have to control for breed prevalence within the UK which makes it much harder - I actually don’t know if population level horse data is available?


----------



## ITPersonnage (24 February 2021)

Yes that is something I'm looking at, most breeding was reported as "Welsh X" or "TBxShire" for example so I classified all of these with the first mentioned (so Welsh and TB in those examples). But I may have got some of these wrong, not an easy task !


----------



## Fuzznugget (24 February 2021)

It’s been interesting seeing the replies to this. Mine have been:

4 - WB - severe tendon injury (in field)
6 - TB - racing injury (on track)
8 - TB - leg injury (from racing, retired & arthroscopy done which showed unfixable issues)
10 - PRE - severe arthritic changes 

Have a 22 yr old TB (also off the track) who has so far survived a knee injury that should have ended any further ridden career, two bouts of colic - one this past December, and has now been shown to have a tumour at scoping that was not there in dec. He’s a hardy old lad.


----------



## ITPersonnage (24 February 2021)

So here for starters is the population of all horses where their breeding was given, regardless of cause of death.


----------



## ITPersonnage (24 February 2021)

Next the same info for all those that died as a result of colic. Sorry just realised my school girl error (I wish ) no titles. Ho hum....


----------



## holydaysandholidays (24 February 2021)

Ponies go on for ever.. Horses about 20 - 25 if you are lucky


----------



## TulipTilly (24 February 2021)

With the greatest of respect, if they don't make 23 I'd be a bit worried as my nine horses have all gone on to at least that and beyond. Happiness throughout life is key and a warm loving environment where they can thrive. I talk to mine every day and although they don't quite talk back  they know how loved they are


----------



## BlueSocksGirl1 (24 February 2021)

Our pony lived to 28 and died of colic and I lost my other horse at 8 🥺


----------



## ycbm (24 February 2021)

TulipTilly said:



			With the greatest of respect, if they don't make 23 I'd be a bit worried as my nine horses have all gone on to at least that and beyond. Happiness throughout life is key and a warm loving environment where they can thrive. I talk to mine every day and although they don't quite talk back  they know how loved they are
		
Click to expand...


Are you seriously suggesting that people lost horses at less than 23 because they didn't love them enough?

If not,  you might want to reword your post.

If so,  that's wrong,  incredibly offensive, upsetting to people who have lost their precious horses,  and you should be ashamed of writing it.
.


----------



## shortstuff99 (24 February 2021)

ycbm said:



			Are you seriously suggesting that people lost horses at less than 23 because they didn't love them enough?

If not,  you might want to reword your post.

If so,  that's wrong,  incredibly offensive, upsetting to people who have lost their precious horses,  and you should be ashamed of writing it.
.
		
Click to expand...

Seconded. I know someone who's very much loved horse had a heart attack and died at 15. None of that was to do with not loving him enough!


----------



## Ranyhyn (25 February 2021)

1. 8 - ISH. Put down as had Navicular in both fronts and a bone cyst on her stifle.


----------



## ITPersonnage (26 February 2021)

OK this is the last one, I'll stop banging on about this now  I have broken the breeds down by cause of death.


----------



## Wishfilly (26 February 2021)

This is a fascinating thread and very interesting- it's very interesting to see the clusters in age that have been reported- the 6-8 cluster is very interesting to me because it suggests there's a proportion of horses that just don't stand up to work, which is a real shame. 

It's very interesting to see the breakdowns by breed as well, which are perhaps not what you might expect, although the sample sizes are smaller. 

Thank you so much to those who have contributed!


----------



## Velcrobum (26 February 2021)

Late to the thread
1 15.2 TBxWelsh PTS @ 29yrs arthritis
2 16.2 TB PTS @ 10yrs Behaviour and severe hind ringbone.

Currently have 26yr old sports horse 16.1, 23yr old TB probably ex racer 16.0 and 8 yr old TB ex racer approx 17.0


----------



## Apizz2019 (26 February 2021)

Welsh Sec A 11.2hh - 28 years old and was competing at pc 2 days before his demise. 
Pts due to colic

Anglo Arab 15hh - 12 years old, happy and healthy and in regular work. 
Pts due to colic

Riding pony type 12.1/2hh - 19 years old. 
Pts due to suspected DSLD in hind legs

Welsh C 13.1hh - 14 years old. 
Pts due to field accident resulting in broken shoulder


----------



## TPO (26 February 2021)

1996 welsh x trotter mare approx 16yrs old - lami/rotated pedal bones. PTS

2008 arab mare 21yrs old - fast growing cyst in nasal passage causes bleeds and behavioural issues. PTS

2009 TB gelding 8yrs - collapsed and died in field of new owner 3mths after I sold him. PM showed a hole in his heart that hadnt been picked up/just one of those things

2009 QH mare 16yrs (I think, need to double check) - arthritis and navicular, PTS

2010 TB mare 9yrs old - severe/advanced navic and vet said no options apart from denerving so PTS

2016 connie x gelding approx 14yrs - developed heart murmour/collapsed. PTS

2016 TB gelding 16yrs old - previous extensive medical issue, didnt come out of winter as well as  normal, start of arthritis in knee and field mate was being PTS so made the call to let him go before he deteriorated further.

2021 TB gelding 14yrs - cellulitis PTS


----------



## Lady2021 (26 February 2021)

It probably depends on the owner views if they will retire or not. I know a man who who refused to retire any of his horses once they couldn’t be ridden. He just pts


----------



## Mrs. Jingle (26 February 2021)

TulipTilly said:



			With the greatest of respect, if they don't make 23 I'd be a bit worried as my nine horses have all gone on to at least that and beyond. Happiness throughout life is key and a warm loving environment where they can thrive. I talk to mine every day and although they don't quite talk back  they know how loved they are
		
Click to expand...

With the greatest respect that is probably one of the most stupid and ignorant things I have ever read on a horse forum.  If it wasn't so insultingly cruel to other owners who have loved and lost their precious horses at earlier ages it would be funny....almost.


----------



## teddypops (26 February 2021)

TulipTilly said:



			With the greatest of respect, if they don't make 23 I'd be a bit worried as my nine horses have all gone on to at least that and beyond. Happiness throughout life is key and a warm loving environment where they can thrive. I talk to mine every day and although they don't quite talk back  they know how loved they are
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear! Quite possibly one of the most ignorant posts I have read.


----------



## TPO (26 February 2021)

teddypops said:



			Oh dear! Quite possibly one of the most ignorant posts I have read.
		
Click to expand...

No, no this poster is quite right. My TB was pts on monday because I didnt do enough to make him happy or loved. I talked to him every day but clearly not in a language that he understood. So really I brought his death, and the death of previous horses, on myself because I just didnt do enough for them...


----------



## Mrs. Jingle (26 February 2021)

I am not 'like' liking your post TPO - I am sure you know what I mean


----------



## Wishfilly (26 February 2021)

TPO said:



			No, no this poster is quite right. My TB was pts on monday because I didnt do enough to make him happy or loved. I talked to him every day but clearly not in a language that he understood. So really I brought his death, and the death of previous horses, on myself because I just didnt do enough for them...
		
Click to expand...

So sorry to read this- I saw your thread about the cellulitus a little while ago. I don't think anyone could say you didn't do enough for him with everything you tried.


----------



## PapaverFollis (26 February 2021)

There's been a little cluster of new members posting innane (but generally harmless until the one on this thread) comments, all replying to each other too. I suspect we're being trolled and that post above was one of the more vile efforts to get a bit of attention.  Perhaps it is time schools went back after all.


----------



## Lillian_paddington (26 February 2021)

PapaverFollis said:



			There's been a little cluster of new members posting innane (but generally harmless until the one on this thread) comments, all replying to each other too. I suspect we're being trolled and that post above was one of the more vile efforts to get a bit of attention.  Perhaps it is time schools went back after all.
		
Click to expand...

I think most of them are in some way affiliated with Newton stud as they have all posted on that thread in support of the stud. Possibly the replies on other threads are an attempt to look like legitimate members??


----------



## PapaverFollis (26 February 2021)

Lillian_paddington said:



			I think most of them are in some way affiliated with Newton stud as they have all posted on that thread in support of the stud. Possibly the replies on other threads are an attempt to look like legitimate members??
		
Click to expand...

Possible.  I hadn't looked at that thread. Just noticed the posting pattern and the join dates.a group had all joined within about 40 minutes of each other.   A little odd but fine, whatever, just ignore.  But seeing that horrible post about those of us who have lost horses before 23 not loving our horses enough... just thought I'd mention it.


----------



## Mrs. Jingle (27 February 2021)

I had noticed an influx of new members in a very short time frame - it did look rather suspicious but as we now realise banned members etc. are quite free to come and go under any new account and name they like. 

Personally I just steer clear of any comments as those 'in the know' as they like to see themselves will only come down on you like a ton of hot sweaty, enraged  and self righteous hormonal school girls.  As I cant personally sort the wheat from the chaff I ignore all new members until it becomes more obvious they do not have ulterior motives in joining the forum.


----------



## throwawayaccount (20 July 2021)

1..  20 yr old gelding, died due to cauda equina syndrome / melanomas
2.. 29 yr old mare, dropped dead in field, think it was probably just her time.


----------



## windand rain (20 July 2021)

7 15.2 tb hit by a car 
21 hazels dad died in his stable possibly a heart attack
23 hazels mum pts due to cancer
Hazel is still going strong at 25
28 coloured cob 15hh pts due to old age and catastrophic weight loss
13  fjord arthritis in feet 
10 locked stifles that were inoperable
15 ruptured melanoma
only the first tb and Hazel belonged to me so the others are hearsay or ones I have been with at the end


----------



## EllieBeast (20 July 2021)

Only one of my own-
21, hind limb arthritis following a fracture 2 years prior


----------



## ExRacers (20 July 2021)

Irish bred aged 8 with navicular
TB aged 10 field accident
TB x aged 30 old age
TB ex racer aged 29 old age
TB ex racer aged 23 dropped down dead on a hack ruptured aorta
TB ex racer aged 21 strangulating lipoma inoperable due to severe heart murmur
TB ex racer aged 16 sudden acute renal failure post mortem and toxicology tests found no cause


----------



## pistolpete (20 July 2021)

1.19 ISH Navicular 16.2
2.18 ArabxWelsh Colic 13.2
3.21Arabxwelsh Suspected brain tumour..14.2. 
4.23 KWPN Twisted gut already had PPID so not surgical option. 15.1
5.27 WelshxCleveland Bay peritonitis 15hh


----------



## Supra241 (3 August 2021)

ycbm said:



			I missed my 'dropped dead on a hack'.


6.


This is really interesting folks, keep them coming.

It looks like it might cluster, too, if we get a big enough sample. Any statisticians want to help with the analysis?
		
Click to expand...

the main problem is people being honest and not wanting to skew the figures to.make them look better than they really ard


----------



## Supra241 (3 August 2021)

mine was 23 cushings I guess


----------



## Caol Ila (3 August 2021)

28, Shire-TBX. PTS due to no longer maintaining weight and ataxia in hind end.


----------



## Supra241 (10 August 2021)

forgot to say height.  Pts had cushings and he was 15.2hh at age 23


----------



## Supra241 (10 August 2021)

I knew someone who had an arab she was pts at 30 but this was her second owner and she was never ridden or anything.


----------



## Velcrobum (11 August 2021)

Oops had already contributed so was a double post.


----------



## The Irish Draft 2022 (11 August 2021)

If you compare it to people not everyone gets  to 80 years old . I personally think the bigger the horse the less likely they are to make it to  late 20s . Shetland are probably the longest lived horse breed because they have a easy life and are less likely to injury themselves because of their size . Unfortunately there is people who get really annoyed about the thought  of there horse not living to 30 years. Unfortunately it’s life not every horse has the chance of living to a old age same with people loads of people have heart attacks and don’t survive.


----------



## skint1 (11 August 2021)

PTS
1. 16.2hh TB gelding 16yo- pts- broken leg
2. 16.3 ISH mare- 19yo    pts- Equine Atypical Myopathy
3. 15.2 TB gelding 16yo- pts- various arthritic joints, unable to keep field sound
Retired
1. IDx gelding 16hh retired (apart from odd potter) 19 now 21 - potential DDFT injury, various arthritic joints, now happily field sound
2.  TB mare 16.2  retired age 11 now 17  behavioural issues, returned from loan homes a few times, now a companion

Pending outcome
1. ID mare 16.3 -13yo (unridden at 12)  unsure if will come back to ridden work, just had hocks injected, remains reactive and guarded through back/SI area, seeing physio on Monday but may be referred back to vet


----------



## scats (11 August 2021)

27- put to sleep with liver failure. 
17- lost to colic four years after surgery.
15- squamous cell carcinoma 
13- navicular/DDFT injury/arthritis
10- tracheal collapse, plus made managing EMS virtually impossible.


----------

